# Oklahoma G2G October 29th, 2011



## jowens500

When: October 29th, 2011
Where: Aho Audio 2400 E. Seward Rd. 
What: Another day of BSing and listening to nice sounding cars. 

This will be a bring your own stuff G2G. There will be no food truck, bouncing castle, live band or ice cream truck. 

I'll start the list. 
1) jowens500


----------



## TrickyRicky

jowens500 said:


> When: October 29th, 2011
> Where: Aho Audio 2400 E. Seward Rd.
> What: Another day of BSing and listening to nice sounding cars.
> 
> This will be a bring your own stuff G2G. There will be no food truck, bouncing castle, live band or ice cream truck.
> 
> I'll start the list.
> 1) jowens500


Dang ya'll had all that in the last G2G? I really missed out didnt I?

1) jowens500
2) TrickyRicky I'll stick around for a 2-3 hrs since am bringing my toddlers and dont want them to get fusy, but if they like it I will stay as long as they allow me, lol.


----------



## aho77

aho and wife if you needed to know


----------



## aho77

so if you can make it do so


----------



## fish

1) jowens500
2) TrickyRicky I'll stick around for a 2-3 hrs since am bringing my toddlers and dont want them to get fusy, but if they like it I will stay as long as they allow me, lol.
3) fish - pending my request off from work that day.


----------



## trebor

1) jowens500
2) TrickyRicky I'll stick around for a 2-3 hrs since am bringing my toddlers and dont want them to get fusy, but if they like it I will stay as long as they allow me, lol.
3) fish - pending my request off from work that day.
4) trebor


----------



## bmwproboi05

1) jowens500
2) TrickyRicky I'll stick around for a 2-3 hrs since am bringing my toddlers and dont want them to get fusy, but if they like it I will stay as long as they allow me, lol.
3) fish - pending my request off from work that day.
4) trebor 
5)bmwproboi05- as long as no test are coming


----------



## dh8009

1) jowens500
2) TrickyRicky I'll stick around for a 2-3 hrs since am bringing my toddlers and dont want them to get fusy, but if they like it I will stay as long as they allow me, lol.
3) fish - pending my request off from work that day.
4) trebor 
5)bmwproboi05- as long as no test are coming
6) dh8009


----------



## jowens500

dh8009 said:


> 1) jowens500
> 2) TrickyRicky
> 3) fish
> 4) trebor
> 5) bmwproboi05
> 6) dh8009
> 7) aho77


Fixed. NO excuses!!!!!


----------



## fish

jowens500 said:


> Fixed. NO excuses!!!!!


Haha! Shouldn't be a problem, since I realized it should be my weekend off anyways.


----------



## truckerfte

In...sans toddler this time

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500

1) jowens500
2) TrickyRicky 
3) fish 
4) trebor 
5) bmwproboi05
6) dh8009
7) aho77 
8) truckerfte


----------



## em_pleh

jowens500 said:


> 1) jowens500
> 2) TrickyRicky
> 3) fish
> 4) trebor
> 5) bmwproboi05
> 6) dh8009
> 7) aho77
> 8) truckerfte


9) em_pleh


----------



## ousooner2

10) ousooner2....Hopefully I'll have everything done in the TL by then! 


*By the way, I have a mint ported box for 2 10's (built by me) if anyone is looking for one. No one seems to know anything about nice, low tuned boxes on craigslist and there's no way I'm shipping this thing haha. It's 3cuft, holds 2 10's, and is tuned to 30hz

--- Ported Sub Box (2-10's) --- *  <-- Link


----------



## truckerfte

Yeah, but only way I could cart that home is if I manage to get ib done by then.....

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500

1) jowens500
2) TrickyRicky 
3) fish 
4) trebor 
5) bmwproboi05
6) dh8009
7) aho77 
8) truckerfte
9) em_pleh
10) ousooner2


----------



## aho77

well maybe i will have my new Honda close to what it should be played with it for about an hour tonight after i get back from a retune from jason i had to disconcert the batt to replace the clutch today and i didnt right down the settings but he helped out by getting it close then now im playing with it sounds good thow


----------



## jowens500

I'd like to think my Civic will be playing by then. I have a back up plan this time


----------



## jsun_g

Sorry, won't be able to make it, but will be watching from a distance


----------



## jowens500

jsun_g said:


> Sorry, won't be able to make it, but will be watching from a distance


That's too bad, I was really looking forward to hanging out some more. Maybe next time


----------



## trebor

jsun_g said:


> Sorry, won't be able to make it, but will be watching from a distance


Dangit! That's too bad, mine will be playing this time. It's making noise now, but I got time to tune it before the meet.


----------



## Lorin

I am hoping to make this one as well. I really didnt get to audition many systems. Looking forward to doing so.


----------



## fish

trebor said:


> Dangit! That's too bad, mine will be playing this time. It's making noise now, but I got time to tune it before the meet.


That sucks you can't make it back up Jason. Maybe next time. 

Rob, I'm looking forward to hearing my first set of horns. Maybe your setup will be the determining factor if I go ahead & swing my other leg around this fence I've been straddling for the past two years.


----------



## fish

Lorin said:


> I am hoping to make this one as well. I really didnt get to audition many systems. Looking forward to doing so.


I started looking for you a little while after we talked & you had already left. We'll have to listen to each other's rides the next time for sure.


----------



## jowens500

fish said:


> I started looking for you a little while after we talked & you had already left. We'll have to listen to each other's rides the next time for sure.


I didn't even know he showed up. Shows you how much I pay attention.


----------



## jowens500

jowens500 said:


> 1) jowens500
> 2) TrickyRicky
> 3) fish
> 4) trebor
> 5) bmwproboi05
> 6) dh8009
> 7) aho77
> 8) truckerfte
> 9) em_pleh
> 10) ousooner2
> 11) lorin


----------



## trebor

fish said:


> That sucks you can't make it back up Jason. Maybe next time.
> 
> Rob, I'm looking forward to hearing my first set of horns. Maybe your setup will be the determining factor if I go ahead & swing my other leg around this fence I've been straddling for the past two years.


Funny you say that, I just let Jason hear it tonight, he mentioned you. This might be what you need to hear to push you over the edge. I can only imagine what it would sound like with your monster midbasses. 

Even heard Jason speak of using horns himself recently....


----------



## jsun_g

Horns + high efficiency pro audio midbass + nth order corner loaded bandpass sub box = 110dB with < 10 watts. 

Ok so you're IB on the subs but still I'm starting to get scared. :worried:




fish said:


> That sucks you can't make it back up Jason. Maybe next time.
> 
> Rob, I'm looking forward to hearing my first set of horns. Maybe your setup will be the determining factor if I go ahead & swing my other leg around this fence I've been straddling for the past two years.


----------



## TrickyRicky

I can't wait to listen to others vehicles. I like how mine sounds, is nothing extrodinary or special, just a 4503IQ and two pairs of components (Pioneer TS-D1720C & Boston SL80) and my CDA7949 & stock electrical system.

I want to add an 8" for those bass notes that the components just can't produce. Just dont want too take much space (otherwise I would install my two 12" Strokers)


----------



## jowens500

Robert's car is a total head trip and yes, I'm thinking about tracking down a set of horns. 

Hell, I can't wait to hear my own car!!


----------



## fish

trebor said:


> Funny you say that, I just let Jason hear it tonight, he mentioned you. This might be what you need to hear to push you over the edge. I can only imagine what it would sound like with your monster midbasses.
> 
> Even heard Jason speak of using horns himself recently....


Hmmm... I don't think I can wait til October to hear them. What are you doing this weekend?

Thing is, I'd probably have to go 3 way with horns. Maybe the new 5" B&C mid when they come out. 

So Jason liked them that much huh?


----------



## trebor

If you still have my number, give me a call or shoot me a text and we can set something up.

I'm not familiar with that driver but a three-way system would be nice, with what you already have in there! 

Jason seemed to really like it. It's got a few problems that need to be worked out...my EQ is broke, but It should give you an idea if it's for you or not.

I can't wait to hear your car also, now that youve got the green light Jason!


----------



## jowens500

trebor said:


> If you still have my number, give me a call or shoot me a text and we can set something up.
> 
> I'm not familiar with that driver but a three-way system would be nice, with what you already have in there!
> 
> Jason seemed to really like it. It's got a few problems that need to be worked out...my EQ is broke, but It should give you an idea if it's for you or not.
> 
> I can't wait to hear your car also, now that youve got the green light Jason!


You guys can come over to my house. You both already know where I live. 

Me too. It should come together pretty fast now. I hope it works out okay, or I WILL be looking for some horns


----------



## fish

Yeah I still got your #. I'll give you a shout on Friday when I get back from spending the week in Tulsa. 

I'm good with meeting up at Jason's. BTW Jason, I'm still a little hesitant on the ELD thing.


----------



## trebor

fish said:


> Yeah I still got your #. I'll give you a shout on Friday when I get back from spending the week in Tulsa.
> 
> I'm good with meeting up at Jason's. BTW Jason, I'm still a little hesitant on the ELD thing.


Jason's works for me too.


----------



## jowens500

Just let me know when you guys want to get together


----------



## em_pleh

looks like i will be bringing my girlfriends car... it is getting more done than my truck at this point. i have a few more things i need to get done but should be ready by then


----------



## jowens500

fish, trebor, aho77 and I had a little "mini meet" at my house tonight. Good times. We need to do it again soon.


----------



## trebor

Agreed! Had a great time.

I think I made more progress EQing during my drive home. I'll know in the morning when I listen with a fresh set of ears.


----------



## fish

Definately need to do another one soon. Had a great time! Sorry I had to run though.


----------



## aho77

all good man my wife was texting me wanting to know when might i come home 
and my tweeters where out of phase got them in phase and did some measuring with the tape and messed with the time alinment and to me wow sounds like a new car thanks jason and robert for helping out 
and ya we will have to do it again it was fun even thow i didnt get to hear your car will be able to soon thow im shure


----------



## trebor

aho77 said:


> and ya we will have to do it again it was fun even thow i didnt get to hear your car will be able to soon thow im shure


You missed out, Jason's wifes Accord is improving and sounding real nice....as always!


----------



## jowens500

trebor said:


> You missed out, Jason's wifes Accord is improving and sounding real nice....as always!


Thanks, I'm glad you liked it. I may try to find the time to squeeze another hour or so of tuning time . You guys are always welcome at my house.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll see if I can make this one. Might even put in my last few vacation days around that time too before the holiday craziness happens.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

TrickyRicky said:


> I can't wait to listen to others vehicles. I like how mine sounds, is nothing extrodinary or special, just a 4503IQ and two pairs of components (Pioneer TS-D1720C & Boston SL80) and my CDA7949 & stock electrical system.
> 
> I want to add an 8" for those bass notes that the components just can't produce. Just dont want too take much space (otherwise I would install my two 12" Strokers)


Ever considered the Fi x10? They work well in as little as .25 netMine are in .5 each with a q in the .5 range.25 sealed will give you a q of around .9 iirc and that's still very acceptable for a car audio install. Power handling for these subs is 400rms.


----------



## jowens500

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll see if I can make this one. Might even put in my last few vacation days around that time too before the holiday craziness happens.


I sure hope you can make this one. We really missed you on the 6th. I don't remember if you had the displeasure of listening to the Accord at the g2g in 2009, but it sounds like I've installed all new equipment.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Ever considered the Fi x10? They work well in as little as .25 netMine are in .5 each with a q in the .5 range.25 sealed will give you a q of around .9 iirc and that's still very acceptable for a car audio install. Power handling for these subs is 400rms.


Haven't heard of that sub. But aslong as I dont go over .5cu ft and stay under 500watts I think it should work. I have a 5002 that I can use for it. Had a JBL BP1200.1 but let my brother use it since he wants to push 4 subwoofer (bass head) but am leaning him towards the SQ installs rather than SPL. Am not going to lie his truck sounds like ****, the bass you can feel but you simply cannot enjoy the music.

I'll hook up my woofers (two 12" Strokers) and the 5002 when I go to this G2G, the enclosure is 16"h x 30"w x 24"d and its one of those crappy pre-fab "atrend" enclosure. So I hope no one gets offended, lol.


----------



## jowens500

TrickyRicky said:


> I'll hook up my woofers (two 12" Strokers) and the 5002 when I go to this G2G, the enclosure is 16"h x 30"w x 24"d and its one of those crappy pre-fab "atrend" enclosure. So I hope no one gets offended, lol.


Some people didn't even open their trunks last one.


----------



## TrickyRicky

jowens500 said:


> Some people didn't even open their trunks last one.


That would work. I have a real messy trunk with a lot of junk. Since I do commercial construction I sometimes place dirty dusty tools in there and have a pile of different screws, lol. Main reason why I dont keep the enclosure/woofers in the vehicle.


----------



## truckerfte

jowens500 said:


> Some people didn't even open their trunks last one.


Yeah, well, a kicker comp and a pair of morel maximo coax powered by an onyx 4 channel just isn't that exciting....I even parked out in the spectator section.

Next time it'll be different....I hope. Already hacked up one door panel last weekend to get an 8 in there. Maybe ill have time to get the other one done this weekend. Then dashbpods, then seal the trunk off, then amp rack, ect, ect, ect.


Then I should prolly put an engine in the damn thing...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

TrickyRicky said:


> Haven't heard of that sub. But aslong as I dont go over .5cu ft and stay under 500watts I think it should work. I have a 5002 that I can use for it. Had a JBL BP1200.1 but let my brother use it since he wants to push 4 subwoofer (bass head) but am leaning him towards the SQ installs rather than SPL. Am not going to lie his truck sounds like ****, the bass you can feel but you simply cannot enjoy the music.
> 
> I'll hook up my woofers (two 12" Strokers) and the 5002 when I go to this G2G, the enclosure is 16"h x 30"w x 24"d and its one of those crappy pre-fab "atrend" enclosure. So I hope no one gets offended, lol.


The x10 really is a nice sounding sub for being on a basic underhung motor with a paper pulp cone. I'm actually going to likely have mine ported in .8ish tuned to 33hz with external ports to bump the tuning up to around 40hz when removed. Jason, I hope there's an rta at this one because I'm planning on redeeming myself from the funny I pulled at the last one with the whopping 117db I pulled with a sub that DOES NOT like sealed boxes:laugh:


----------



## Lorin

The Fi X series of subs seem pretty solid from my limited experience of one (I have an X-12 in a 1.1-1.2 sealed box). Did some tuning at the G2G and played some more with it at home and have it sounding pretty good (seems that the gain pot on my small memphis amp is off a bit for frequency). After putting a crossover in front of the amp, it appears that the amp was playing up to about 150 hz or more, causing a muddy sounding sub. Now that I have reduced it, the sub sounds much better. I picked up another amp since that I hope to install soon (Massive N3) to see how the additional power works on the X-12.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I have 1100rms on my pair of sealed x10's and they love it. They were originally rated for 250 each iirc. We'll see what happens when I port them. I currently have them crossed at 80hz 36db slope and mids at 100hz 24db slope. This has been the best transition point so far for my system. I tune my truck where it can take anything anyone wants to throw at it as loud as they can stand it (or when the volume knob his 62) and not stress the drivers. Just a good balanced street tune that gets stupid loud with low distortion.


----------



## aho77

well i have the tl but dont have the rta yet and want to get that add on so that i can use it maybe i should some time soon


----------



## TrickyRicky

Just broke my wrist this Monday and got a cast today. Dont know if this is going to slow me down or not (hopefully it be off by the end of the month so I can finish the install).

It sucks not being able to go to work, and workers comp doesnt help that much. Hopefully they take care of all my medical bills.


----------



## fish

TrickyRicky said:


> Just broke my wrist this Monday and got a cast today. Dont know if this is going to slow me down or not (hopefully it be off by the end of the month so I can finish the install).
> 
> It sucks not being able to go to work, and workers comp doesnt help that much. Hopefully they take care of all my medical bills.


That sucks man. What happened, if you don't mind?


----------



## TrickyRicky

Am going to keep it short because my lawyer might not want me to talk abou it. 

The scaffold I was on had 3 out of 4 wheels faulty/no brakes. It moved and tipped over and I landed on top of the scaffold.

Took a few X-rays and showed my bone had broken and needed a cast.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Jason, I hope there's an rta at this one because I'm planning on redeeming myself from the funny I pulled at the last one with the whopping 117db I pulled with a sub that DOES NOT like sealed boxes:laugh:


Just noticed my brain fart. Meant to say "db meter":laugh: I can get a better tune with my ears than I can an rta lol.


----------



## ousooner2

Hey guys, I'm thinking about attending this although I'm all the way in Norman. I've got my full setup going and I would really like criticism and help with it. I've never heard any dedicated SQ setups so I don't really know what I'm shooting for lol. I'd be nice if some people there have an idea of how to tune and can maybe get me dialed in pretty close. Anyone good at tuning? lol

I'll have the stuff in my sig...plug some ID CXS components that might be replacing the RK6's.


----------



## truckerfte

lol, im planning on coming in from amarillo again. 

and i don't think the pile of stuff at my feet is gonna be in the car in a presentable manner. time is not my friend


----------



## jowens500

ousooner2 said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking about attending this although I'm all the way in Norman. I've got my full setup going and I would really like criticism and help with it. I've never heard any dedicated SQ setups so I don't really know what I'm shooting for lol. I'd be nice if some people there have an idea of how to tune and can maybe get me dialed in pretty close. Anyone good at tuning? lol
> 
> I'll have the stuff in my sig...plug some ID CXS components that might be replacing the RK6's.


A lot of us in this thread live south too. fish, sqstang and myself live in Moore. trebor and a few others live in south OKC. We get together at my house a few times a month to shoot the **** and listen to each others cars. You should join us sometime.


----------



## TrickyRicky

I live in south OKC, very close to moore. Hey jowens why I haven't I got invited to those little get togethers ya'll have at your house. 

I plan to move back to FtWorth Tx if I cant work in my field (construction with a broken or weak wrist am not going to risk it). I just have to wait untill this is all set and done and see what happens as far as me staying or moving back to Texas.

So not sure if I am going to make it to the October meeting, but if you throw one at your house, let me know I would like to go. I'll throw my subs in ( since I dont have my tools in there anymore).


----------



## em_pleh

I live in. Midwest city... I am learning as much as I can from trebor but welcome input from anyone


----------



## dh8009

I live in mwc also and would love to meet up at Jason when yall get together.


----------



## em_pleh

Sounds like we should have a mini meet in Moore by jasons house lol. I just want to learn more about sq.


----------



## jowens500

If you guys will pm me your number, I'll make it happen.


----------



## trebor

I would like to come to a mini meet too!


----------



## trebor

ousooner2 said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking about attending this although I'm all the way in Norman. I've got my full setup going and I would really like criticism and help with it. I've never heard any dedicated SQ setups so I don't really know what I'm shooting for lol. I'd be nice if some people there have an idea of how to tune and can maybe get me dialed in pretty close. Anyone good at tuning? lol
> 
> I'll have the stuff in my sig...plug some ID CXS components that might be replacing the RK6's.


If you can, you should definitely come. The more the merrier with these things, I never regret going. Even if only a few show up, it's a pretty good time.


----------



## jowens500

Well, looks like the Civic will not be ready for this one either. I go to the orthopedic surgeon next week to see when he'll cut my elbow open


----------



## TrickyRicky

jowens500 said:


> Well, looks like the Civic will not be ready for this one either. I go to the orthopedic surgeon next week to see when he'll cut my elbow open


Holy **** I hope it wasN'T your bone? I can't wait for my wrist to heal up and get this damn cast off. I can't even wash my hands properly, have to ask the wifey to help (which she always ***** at simple stuff like that). :surprised:

My brother came by because his amp (the JBL1200.1 that I gave him) cut off. I quickly found out it was the fuse up front, if fell apart and was trash. While I was in his truck I listen to his set up and it sounded like crap, then I change all his xover points and fade's and boy did it make a big difference. He was talking about getting some tweeters, but after reseting everything he liked it. Crazy how he could listen to it before.


----------



## highly

<shameless plug>
Those of you who are interested in SQ should see about taking a little ride up to Tulsa on September 25th for MECA Oklahoma State Finals. If you haven't had the chance to hear a good SQ car before you will at this show. Rob Rice's Escalade, Brian Souter's truck, Mark Eldridge's NASCAR, and my VW will be there with the gloves off. If you can't find something you like amongst those cars SQ may not be your thing after all . I am certain there will be a number of other cars there ready to throw down that will be happy to give demos as well. None of us are stingy with seat time and love to show our cars off every chance we get...
</shameless plug>

And now back to your regularly scheduled threadreading!

-Todd


----------



## fish

highly said:


> <shameless plug>
> Those of you who are interested in SQ should see about taking a little ride up to Tulsa on September 25th for MECA Oklahoma State Finals. If you haven't had the chance to hear a good SQ car before you will at this show. Rob Rice's Escalade, Brian Souter's truck, Mark Eldridge's NASCAR, and my VW will be there with the gloves off. If you can't find something you like amongst those cars SQ may not be your thing after all . I am certain there will be a number of other cars there ready to throw down that will be happy to give demos as well. None of us are stingy with seat time and love to show our cars off every chance we get...
> </shameless plug>
> 
> And now back to your regularly scheduled threadreading!
> 
> -Todd


I would love to go to that, but unfortunately I'll be in San Diego around that time. Is there any "local" competitions that follow after MECA State Finals?


----------



## dh8009

highly said:


> <shameless plug>
> Those of you who are interested in SQ should see about taking a little ride up to Tulsa on September 25th for MECA Oklahoma State Finals. If you haven't had the chance to hear a good SQ car before you will at this show. Rob Rice's Escalade, Brian Souter's truck, Mark Eldridge's NASCAR, and my VW will be there with the gloves off. If you can't find something you like amongst those cars SQ may not be your thing after all . I am certain there will be a number of other cars there ready to throw down that will be happy to give demos as well. None of us are stingy with seat time and love to show our cars off every chance we get...
> </shameless plug>
> 
> And now back to your regularly scheduled threadreading!
> 
> -Todd


I'd love to attend also but thats the day of my daughter's first birthday party.


----------



## truckerfte

looks like my plans may have changed.


bringing a cherokee, no way in hell of getting the satty done in time


----------



## trebor

truckerfte said:


> looks like my plans may have changed.
> 
> 
> bringing a cherokee, no way in hell of getting the satty done in time


Slacker! Lol

So...what ya got in the Cherokee?


----------



## truckerfte

trebor said:


> So...what ya got in the Cherokee?


glad you asked! ive got this:








and these:








and like four more weekends off to do something about it.

fortunately ive also got these:








and this:







.

just got to decide what im gonna stick in those places...gotta narrow it down


----------



## jsun_g

Holy Alphasonik, batman! I used to have 2 of the PMA2150ix...nice amps.


----------



## truckerfte

jsun_g said:


> Holy Alphasonik, batman! I used to have 2 of the PMA2150ix...nice amps.


there are a couple more flating around...ive got about 10 of em, and spent less than 200 for the whole lot. 

and...this might happen..









future plans for them include some powdercoat, and new end-plates with some more modern terminals...but no way in hell of doing that in time


----------



## jowens500

No doubt that is an impressive stack-o-crap you have there.


----------



## truckerfte

jowens500 said:


> No doubt that is an impressive stack-o-crap you have there.


lol, not to sound like a smartass, but thats just what i tossed on the bed while digging for the alphas...there is a tub of orion stuff, mtx stuff, and other assorted stuff...

.....lots of free time, ebay, and a smartphone can make stuff stack up fast.


----------



## jowens500

truckerfte said:


> lol, not to sound like a smartass, but thats just what i tossed on the bed while digging for the alphas...there is a tub of orion stuff, mtx stuff, and other assorted stuff...
> 
> .....lots of free time, ebay, and a smartphone can make stuff stack up fast.


I feel you. That's why I don't go on CL or eBay anymore. I sold all the stuff I wasn't using a few years back to fund a bunch of carbon fiber bicycle parts. Which by the way, can be another ridiculously expensive hobby.


----------



## truckerfte

lol, i was just sitting in the thing trying to figure out where to stick the founteks..its dark and raining

maybe i shouldnt have waited till the last couple of weeks to start....


----------



## jowens500

Went to the doc today about my elbow. Nothing serious, but will require a small surgical procedure next Tuesday. Should only be down a few days. So now it looks like I'll be back to waiting on parts


----------



## trebor

jowens500 said:


> Went to the doc today about my elbow. Nothing serious, but will require a small surgical procedure next Tuesday. Should only be down a few days. So now it looks like I'll be back to waiting on parts


Good to hear it's not too serious Jason. Speedy recovery!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

What time is this thing gonna start? And anyone wanna meet up nearby for a hearty breakfast/lunch beforehand?


----------



## jowens500

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What time is this thing gonna start? And anyone wanna meet up nearby for a hearty breakfast/lunch beforehand?


As early as you feel like getting there. A lot of us were there ~ 8:30 or so, and yes breakfast would be awesome. I'll have to get Aho's input on where to eat out there. It's kinda in the middle if nowhere.


----------



## aho77

where you coming from i know alot of people will be coming from south so their are alot of places on the way


----------



## jowens500

He will be coming from Arkansas.


----------



## aho77

so eather tulsa way or I40 well there is ihop awfal house mds at 122nd or their is jimmys eage in guthrie or carals jr


----------



## TrickyRicky

Is this for the State finals in Tulsa Sep 25th?


----------



## jowens500

TrickyRicky said:


> Is this for the State finals in Tulsa Sep 25th?


If you're talking about breakfast, no, it's for the g2g.


----------



## aho77

the event in Tulsa on the 25th is the Oklahoma state finals for meca and from what i was told its an open invite i would call rob rice with car toys and make sure i know as a shop owner i can just show up with no points for finals but i do know i don't get to go to the overall finals in tn


----------



## aho77

wife is going to kill me now that i know all the settings on my home audio receiver ( it has time aliment ) ha ha ya


----------



## trebor

You know I'd be up for some breakfast Chris. There's a Jimmy's Egg and an Ihop near me, close to the highway. Be sure you exit off I-40W onto I-240W to either Santa Fe for Ihop or S Walker for Jimmy's Egg. Both restaurants are on the south side of I-240. I'd recommend Jimmy's Egg, for parking and ease of access. There's usually a wait at Ihop.


----------



## TrickyRicky

trebor said:


> You know I'd be up for some breakfast Chris. There's a Jimmy's Egg and an Ihop near me, close to the highway. Be sure you exit off I-40W onto I-240W to either Santa Fe for Ihop or S Walker for Jimmy's Egg. Both restaurants are on the south side of I-240. I'd recommend Jimmy's Egg, for parking and ease of access. There's usually a wait at Ihop.


Ya'll dont like the waffle house? I stay on Walker & 240 (right behind the ChuckECheese) so those are walking distance from me.

But there's a waffle house on May and 240. Just a suggestion.


----------



## trebor

Was just a suggestion, I like me some Waffle House too, I'm up for anyplace. Maybe Chris will chime in for a preference.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Am down with whatever, I'll I need is a large cup of coffee.


----------



## dh8009

I-35 and Hefner, over by Frontier City, would probably be better for Hillbilly so he doesnt have to back track into OKC from I-40. I know there's a iHop and Cracker Barrel there and I think there's a waffle house over there also.


----------



## em_pleh

I am coming from midwest city so breakfast anywhere will work for me.


----------



## jowens500

I would say any one of those except for awful house just for the fact of the size of our party. We will need as many seats as possible.


----------



## jsun_g

LOL that's what I called Waffle House too when I first moved to Texas. Grits...WTF is that???



jowens500 said:


> I would say any one of those except for awful house just for the fact of the size of our party. We will need as many seats as possible.


----------



## TrickyRicky

jsun_g said:


> LOL that's what I called Waffle House too when I first moved to Texas. Grits...WTF is that???


Grits are a food of Native American origin common in the Southern United States and mainly eaten at breakfast. They consist of coarsely ground corn, or sometimes hominy, in which case they are referred to as hominy grits. They are also sometimes called sofkee or sofkey from the Muskogee (Creek) language word.[1][2] Grits are similar to other thick maize-based porridges from around the world, such as polenta, or the thinner farina.


what time and where?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Doesn't matter to me where we eat as long as the food is good. I've eaten at the Cracker Barrel in Normon I think. Robert knows which one. Used to have family in Edmond so have been all over the city but it's been over 20 years agoYou locals come up with a place and I'll meet y'all there. Preferably east of the meeting place for obvious reasons.


----------



## truckerfte

can waffle house and good food belong in the same discussion?

i might be in for food.....thinking ill just come early and stay the night before in town. last time was a looonng day for me. 

...lol, i never did get around to emailing aho for that shirt....


----------



## aho77

ya the crack whore barrel can work they will have the room for us


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'd like to make this a one day push for me. OKC seems to be an easier drive than the other places I've been that are about the same distance and I never sleep well in a motel room. I'll likely be leaving late afternoon so I can catch Whattaburger in Russelville on the way home (the original not the chain that's all over Texas.) Just give a time and I'll make sure to be there. So where we eating? I love Cracker Barrel and IHOP but am open to other places.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

aho77 said:


> ya the crack whore barrel can work they will have the room for us


lol crack whore. Better than I H O peepee


----------



## jowens500

I vote for Cracker Barrel,not much of an ihop or awful house fan. I'd say 7:30?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

That'll work Jason. Which Cracker Barrel? Need to know what time I need to hit the road. I'm taking my last few vacation days for the year that week so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## jowens500

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That'll work Jason. Which Cracker Barrel? Need to know what time I need to hit the road. I'm taking my last few vacation days for the year that week so shouldn't be a problem.


I think there is one at NE 122 and I-35.


----------



## fish

Yep, that's the one. Next to Frontier City.


----------



## trebor

Okay, so Cracker Barrel on NE 122 and I-35, next to Frontier City @ 7:30, right?


----------



## jowens500

trebor said:


> Okay, so Cracker Barrel on NE 122 and I-35, next to Frontier City @ 7:30, right?


That is correct.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll be there. I need to call dejo to see if he wants to join us again.


----------



## em_pleh

Sweet... crack whore for breakfast!!! Can't wait


----------



## jowens500

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll be there. I need to call dejo to see if he wants to join us again.


That'd be awesome. I haven't seen him on the boards in a while.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

jowens500 said:


> That'd be awesome. I haven't seen him on the boards in a while.


He got bant. Remember when **** hit the fan not long after Ant took over? Yeah Jon spoke his mind and the dictator swung the hammer. Might see what unpredictableacts is doing that day too and if he wants to hitch a ride with me. If he does come he better be able to hold his piss cuz I only stop when I need gas or when I've reached my destination. :laugh:


----------



## jowens500

Hillbilly SQ said:


> He got bant. Remember when **** hit the fan not long after Ant took over? Yeah Jon spoke his mind and the dictator swung the hammer. Might see what unpredictableacts is doing that day too and if he wants to hitch a ride with me. If he does come he better be able to hold his piss cuz I only stop when I need gas or when I've reached my destination. :laugh:


I forgot all about that. But yeah, anyone you can round up to come would be great. Really looking forward to seeing you guys. The one at Advantage was a little crazy for me. The last one at Aho's went really good. I actually got to listen to some cars and enjoy myself.


----------



## jowens500

6 car mini meet in progress at my house


----------



## dh8009

jowens500 said:


> 6 car mini meet in progress at my house


Just got home from church to drop off the family. Me and my dirty truck are on the way.


----------



## TrickyRicky

jowens500 said:


> 6 car mini meet in progress at my house


I called about 20 minutes and I guess I got the wrong number. I asked for Jowens but now that I think about it, is it jason owens? LOL.


----------



## jowens500

Thanks everyone that showed up. All together there were 8 cars total and 6 hours of non stop BS. See you guys next time


----------



## dh8009

Thanks for inviting me. You guys are a wealth of knowledge and i'm just trying to soak all i can in.


----------



## fish

dh8009 said:


> Thanks for inviting me. You guys are a wealth of knowledge and i'm just trying to soak all i can in.


So that's what you were doing over there? You weren't saying much. 

I'm just messin' with ya Darrell (is that correct spelling?), glad you came over & I'm looking forward to hearing your truck next time.


----------



## jowens500

TrickyRicky said:


> I called about 20 minutes and I guess I got the wrong number. I asked for Jowens but now that I think about it, is it jason owens? LOL.


Sorry about the phone number mix up. I should of just called you.......... All is good though, I'll have another one soon enough


----------



## em_pleh

I had fun... sorry I couldn't stay longer..hopefully next time I can.... unfortunately I am now having a problem with one of my amps. So my system is dead for now


----------



## jowens500

em_pleh said:


> I had fun... sorry I couldn't stay longer..hopefully next time I can.... unfortunately I am now having a problem with one of my amps. So my system is dead for now


What happened? I guess it went bad after you left?


----------



## em_pleh

Well the alpine quit playing out of one side and real touchy on the other. I am gonna take it out and have it looked at.


----------



## jowens500

That really sucks. Your system really improved from the last time you were over.


----------



## em_pleh

Yea ... im hoping its an easy fix. However I am considering switching to a pair of 4ch amps so I can bridge them to 2ch and be able to control each door and each tweeter separately. It all depends on cash and that's a scarce thing right now.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I really am amped up for this. So are the gigantic amps running my systemI have an assload of power going to my drivers but it's tuned where it will play anything at any volume without damage so let er rip! What good is a system if you can't push it hard every now and then?


----------



## dh8009

fish said:


> So that's what you were doing over there? You weren't saying much.
> 
> I'm just messin' with ya Darrell (is that correct spelling?), glad you came over & I'm looking forward to hearing your truck next time.


It's all good Fish. I'm naturally quiet but I'm a newbie so no point in saying alot of dumb stuff, lol. Sorry you didnt get to hear it this time but next time just take the keys and have at it.


----------



## em_pleh

There's no such thing as saying dumb stuff dh8009. That's how you learn... ask trebor... I say dumb stuff and ask dumb questions all the time. He laughs and either tells me the answer or tells me how to find the answer. Im still new to sq so I am having a blast learning. My biggest issue is I've been in spl so long that I have a hard time disconnecting from that. Things are alot different in sq so I have alot of " a-ha" moments lol


----------



## truckerfte

Lol, I'm gonna be seroiusly outclassed here. At least this time I might be comfortable enough to open the car up. Maybe..I'm starting from scratch, with time running out. Hopefully the brown trucks start rolling in before I make it home at the end of the week. And maybe this time I will actually stick to my plan. Still have to decide on a HU. I love my nak 35z, but it kinna limits me on media selection. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

dh8009 said:


> It's all good Fish. I'm naturally quiet but I'm a newbie so no point in saying alot of dumb stuff, lol. Sorry you didnt get to hear it this time but next time just take the keys and have at it.


I'm naturally quiet too and am quite the observer. God gave us two ears and one mouth for a reasonI've actually been accused of being afraid to talk but in reality I was just soaking up info to broaden my knowledge. I know a lot of people who will pretend to know what they're talking about just to hear themselves talk. That's when I pounce on the subject at hand like a cat on a ball of string:smash:


----------



## dh8009

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm naturally quiet too and am quite the observer. God gave us two ears and one mouth for a reasonI've actually been accused of being afraid to talk but in reality I was just soaking up info to broaden my knowledge. I know a lot of people who will pretend to know what they're talking about just to hear themselves talk. That's when I pounce on the subject at hand like a cat on a ball of string:smash:


Exactly. These guys don't talk to jut talk though and it's great to be around some good guys that don't have egos. Actually looking forward to hearing your truck Hillbilly. A year ago when I was doing all my research on equipment I always seem to come across your posts. you have a crew cab truck so I can get ideas from your setup since I have a crew cab truck also.


----------



## jowens500

On my own behalf, I know nothing...............


----------



## fish

jowens500 said:


> On my own behalf, I know nothing...............



Stop playing dumb...


----------



## jowens500

fish said:


> Stop playing dumb...


Who said I was playing dumb? I'm one of those people hillbilly knows that pretends to know what I'm talking about.


----------



## fish

Jason,

I just wanted to wish you well & good luck tomorrow (or later today) on your surgery.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

jowens500 said:


> Who said I was playing dumb? I'm one of those people hillbilly knows that pretends to know what I'm talking about.


I don't know anything eitherActually playing dumb is one of my best talents


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

dh8009 said:


> Exactly. These guys don't talk to jut talk though and it's great to be around some good guys that don't have egos. Actually looking forward to hearing your truck Hillbilly. A year ago when I was doing all my research on equipment I always seem to come across your posts. you have a crew cab truck so I can get ideas from your setup since I have a crew cab truck also.


Bring plenty of different music and I'll throw you the keys so you can spend as long as you like in there. I'll answer any questions you might have. My main goal for the system was to keep everything hidden or at least make it somewhat blend in. The subs are just camoflauged in so with the tinted rear windows they won't be easily noticable. They're also easily removable for if I have people riding back there. If your mids and tweets split the vocal range any at all you need to cross the highest set of drivers as low as possible. The more you have coming directly at you the less chance you have of the drivers in the doors beaming and calling attention to themselves. My midbass actually sounds like it's coming from the 2" drivers in the dash most of the time belive it or not. The way I'm dailed in is just one really awesome mind trick


----------



## jowens500

fish said:


> Jason,
> 
> I just wanted to wish you well & good luck tomorrow (or later today) on your surgery.


Thanks, I'm in the waiting room right now. I'll let you guys know how it went when I get home


----------



## dh8009

jowens500 said:


> Thanks, I'm in the waiting room right now. I'll let you guys know how it went when I get home


Good luck on the operation.



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Bring plenty of different music and I'll throw you the keys so you can spend as long as you like in there. I'll answer any questions you might have. My main goal for the system was to keep everything hidden or at least make it somewhat blend in. The subs are just camoflauged in so with the tinted rear windows they won't be easily noticable. They're also easily removable for if I have people riding back there. If your mids and tweets split the vocal range any at all you need to cross the highest set of drivers as low as possible. The more you have coming directly at you the less chance you have of the drivers in the doors beaming and calling attention to themselves. My midbass actually sounds like it's coming from the 2" drivers in the dash most of the time belive it or not. The way I'm dailed in is just one really awesome mind trick


Okay cool. Right now I'm running passive on my fronts so I cannot do anything but hopefully sometime by christmas i'll have a processor.


----------



## jowens500

Back at home now and everything went according to schedule. Should be good to go in a few days. Thanks everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

So who's gonna be taking pictures? I'd bring my dad since he's the photographer for his company at conventions and loves to take pictures but doubt he'd wanna get out of bed that early and if my step brother is with his dad he'll likely be umm...you know with the wife.


----------



## Lorin

glad to hear you are doing well after the operation.


----------



## jowens500

Lorin said:


> glad to hear you are doing well after the operation.


Thanks, besides the fact I can neither bend or straighten my arm, it's all good.


----------



## TrickyRicky

jowens500 said:


> Thanks, besides the fact I can neither bend or straighten my arm, it's all good.


So its in a cast or split? I hate the cast, no matter how hard I try to keep it clean, it gets dirty and smelly after 2 weeks. Which am going to call the doc and see if I can get this one removed and a new one on. Pretty sure they can since they will just get paid for it.


----------



## truckerfte

So we gonna have two sets of broken wings there? Lol, someone bring a sharpie and we will do what we did in grade school!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500

Just gauze wrapped in a bandage to keep it from bleeding all over the place. I should be good as new in a week or so. At least I go get the stitches out next week.


----------



## fish

jowens500 said:


> Just gauze wrapped in a bandage to keep it from bleeding all over the place. I should be good as new in a week or so. At least I go get the stitches out next week.



Did they happen to show it to you after they took it out? 


Oh and Tricky Ricky... what happened to you Sunday?


----------



## jowens500

I didn't see it, but JJ did and she said it was pretty nasty.


----------



## TrickyRicky

fish said:


> Did they happen to show it to you after they took it out?
> 
> 
> *Oh and Tricky Ricky... what happened to you Sunday?*


I was headed that way around 2 and I called but when the phone answered I ask for "JOWENS" instead of Jason, so I was told it was the wrong number. Simple misunderstanding from the from the both of us. 

So I took my family to the park instead, then came home around 5pm too tired to even try to get out anymore.

But now I have Jasons address, so next time NO EXCUSES.


----------



## jowens500

TrickyRicky said:


> I was headed that way around 2 and I called but when the phone answered I ask for "JOWENS" instead of Jason, so I was told it was the wrong number. Simple misunderstanding from the from the both of us.
> 
> So I took my family to the park instead, then came home around 5pm too tired to even try to get out anymore.
> 
> But now I have Jasons address, so next time NO EXCUSES.


I think the blame for that falls directly on me, seeing how I gave you the wrong number not once, but twice. But now you have my number and address. So like you said, next time no excuses.


----------



## em_pleh

(In my best "young Frankenstein " voice) IT'S ALIVE!!!!


----------



## jowens500

em_pleh said:


> (In my best "young Frankenstein " voice) IT'S ALIVE!!!!


Are you speaking of your amp?


----------



## em_pleh

Why yes... yes I am


----------



## jowens500

em_pleh said:


> Why yes... yes I am


Nice, Robert just left my house and he mentioned something about it. Glad you got it going


----------



## em_pleh

Cool... yea t was what I hoped the problem would be ... the output wires weren't making a good connection ... just soldered them in and its all good... time for some serious tuning


----------



## em_pleh

Hey jason... I pm'd u my number ... can u text me ... I have a question for u


----------



## aho77

well thats good that you got your arm fixed good luck with everthing


----------



## em_pleh

Yea I've been tuning it


----------



## aho77

well went to tulsa today and my sq score went down some after some tunning but oh well i still like the way my car sounds for a daily set up


----------



## TrickyRicky

aho77 said:


> well went to tulsa today and my sq score went down some after some tunning but oh well i still like the way my car sounds for a daily set up


Did you bother to check out Richard's and Aaron's Linear Power vehicles? I was amazed on how those 6.5" component sets could go down so low, sounded like subwoofers (no ****!!). Richard let me hear it with and without the Iso-kit he has and those 6.5" sounded real deep/low. I wish I could afford them but for around 900 bucks I think I'll just have to keep dreaming.:laugh:.


----------



## highly

aho77 said:


> well went to tulsa today and my sq score went down some after some tunning but oh well i still like the way my car sounds for a daily set up


Jeremy is a big guy. You cannot compare his score to C&M's scores. Your car is doing awesome!


----------



## aho77

na havent yet sat in his car 
ya he is a big guy and know what you mean was still kinda looking for a bit of an inproved score but oh well hes an awsome guy thow


----------



## trebor

Less than a month to go! 

Anyone making any major changes to their systems?


----------



## em_pleh

No but thinking about using 2 sticks of dynamite to make a major change... this eq thing sucks major


----------



## truckerfte

By making major changes, do you mean starting from scratch on a virgin car? Then yes. Headed to hardware store now in fact. Unfortunately, the add said my new jasper jig fits all ryboi routers....apparently all but mine...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## highly

trebor said:


> Less than a month to go!
> 
> Anyone making any major changes to their systems?


Rear build is in, HD amps are coming online on Saturday. Going from 600W of Genesis Profile to 2.6 KW of JL HD amplification. Probably won't have the sub in IB by the G2G, but should be close 

This thing RAWKS!


----------



## trebor

truckerfte said:


> By making major changes, do you mean starting from scratch on a virgin car? Then yes. Headed to hardware store now in fact. Unfortunately, the add said my new jasper jig fits all ryboi routers....apparently all but mine...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that. Are you sure it won't fit....it always takes me a while to find the right holes that line up on mine.

Todd, I'm really looking forward to hearing that beast!


----------



## truckerfte

Lol, I'm sure. Tried for half hour, then looked it up. Stuff happens. So I did it the old fashioned way. Was planning on enclosing the anarchys, but I just don't have the time to do it. So ill throw em in sealed up doors. And when I'm not happy with it, ill be building them the Friday before anyway. Msgreat showed up this morning, box plans hit the inbox a couple of hours ago. All I'm missing now is those bravox components, and sleep. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrickyRicky

Sad for me I had to sell my Linear Power amps that I had stored to pay bills due to workers comps check stopped last Sept 16th. Now its looking like I will have to sell my CDA7949 and the last LP 4503IQ that are in my car. I just hope my ass ain't next. 

I still got my cast on my wrist and can't do much moving.


----------



## trebor

Sounds like a nice setup. I still haven't heard a system using the MS-8 yet.


----------



## truckerfte

I have a feeling mine will end up being a poor example of an ms8 equipped system. Not sure it can clean up a hack install!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish

trebor said:


> Less than a month to go!
> 
> Anyone making any major changes to their systems?



I'd like to make some major changes but still not 100% sure which way to go.  

Plus this whole thing about lack of $. :blush:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

No major changer here. I already have the best possible system for my truck and tastesNow if my 880 holds up at least until the g2g I'll be happy. It freaks out every once in a while...I actually had an Alpine 9833 that would freak out if it didn't like the person tweaking on it. Ironically enough it never once freaked out on Mark Eldridge, Nick Wingate, or Robert Ables lol. It musta trusted them.


----------



## aho77

Hillbilly SQ said:


> No major changer here. I already have the best possible system for my truck and tastesNow if my 880 holds up at least until the g2g I'll be happy. It freaks out every once in a while...I actually had an Alpine 9833 that would freak out if it didn't like the person tweaking on it. Ironically enough it never once freaked out on Mark Eldridge, Nick Wingate, or Robert Ables lol. It musta trusted them.


lol well some times stuff just happens oh well 
a few changes on my part got my sails finished up part of the way got to have some help putting the vinyl on i couldn't get it to stretch right so for now just put carpet on them tiel j helps me


----------



## truckerfte

so are we going to make this a quarterly event?

i gotta say, im not scrambling to build a system on a deadline ever again. Last night about 3 am i realized that it wasnt fun anymore. Might have had something to do with having to just about having to take half the dash out to get a hu in there. i hope the results are worth the effort!


----------



## aho77

i really dont know how often we will be doing it but as long as people keep coming then we will keep having it when we can come i find it fun meeting new people and talking audio but when it doesnt become fun anymore then no but so far every one has had good input and has been adults if you know what i mean thanks for the fun times and many more to come im sure


----------



## truckerfte

aho77 said:


> i really dont know how often we will be doing it but as long as people keep coming then we will keep having it when we can come i find it fun meeting new people and talking audio but when it doesnt become fun anymore then no but so far every one has had good input and has been adults if you know what i mean thanks for the fun times and many more to come im sure


lol, i meant the building its self just wasnt fun, and i meant last night. im sure the g2g's will always be a good time. 

to take some of the pressure off, i found a local home-based installer. He seemed to have a well-equipped shop, and the works in progress looked well done. And he was the only person not to say "wtf is that?" when i said MS8. 

Gonna drop the jeep off tomorrow, and have him build the box and framework for the amp rack. That will leave me free to do some finish work and get it ready to go.


----------



## jowens500

Looks like the Civic isn't going to be ready this time either. I'm just not going to have the time and I only want to do it once. We will have plenty more g2g, so I'm not worried.


----------



## bmwproboi05

looks like there no good news for me either


----------



## fish

jowens500 said:


> Looks like the Civic isn't going to be ready this time either. I'm just not going to have the time and I only want to do it once. We will have plenty more g2g, so I'm not worried.



Bummer... guess you'll just to bring the trusty ole Accord. 

OR... you could bring your Civic up & show everyone what your plan is, & we could bounce off some ideas.


----------



## truckerfte

or hell, bring parts and tools, and we can have an install party!


----------



## em_pleh

Im thinking the fucus wont be quite right either... hopefully I can work out the bugs over the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

truckerfte said:


> or hell, bring parts and tools, and we can have an install party!


I work fast. Just ask Ziggy and Carl lol. Never thought I'd end up covered in hydraulic fluid while working on the INSIDE of a "work truck"Me and Carl had a big wtf moment when the carpet came out and were told we found the fluid that got spilled back there a long time ago:laughidn't even think about how many spit cups that might have been spilled in there:cwm8:


----------



## jowens500

There's way too much secret sauce and magic pixie dust going into this install to do anything constructive in one day. Plus I'd rather listen to cars all day than work on them, given the choice of course.


----------



## truckerfte

true...but i bet someone wanting a basic install could show up with a trunk full of stuff, and 7-8 guys who know what they are doing could gang bang it out pretty quick. 

of course to do that, the guy had better be bringing a hot chick to look at, and a few pizzas....


----------



## trebor

truckerfte said:


> so are we going to make this a quarterly event?
> 
> i gotta say, im not scrambling to build a system on a deadline ever again. Last night about 3 am i realized that it wasnt fun anymore. Might have had something to do with having to just about having to take half the dash out to get a hu in there. i hope the results are worth the effort!


Man I can't stop laughing! Not at you directly, it's just I said the exact same thing, many times in fact, about installing not being fun anymore during my build. It took me three years, and it's not a three year job by any means, and I'm STILL not done. 

Have the results been worth the effort? NO, not yet, but I seem to make about ONE real improvement a week. I just hope I can get everything to pull together in time for the meet, well...enough that I don't embarrass myself. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Good luck with your install!


----------



## truckerfte

lol, im in a better mood tonight...except for my truck not being ready for work(seriously? send it to the shop when im due back in....and had no open work orders on it?).

so right now im under the hood getting things wired up. and then decided that im prolly going to end up replacing all the oem power/ground cables. my goal is to at least hear the stuff ive got set up temp-style tonight. In the morning itll get dropped off at the shop, and ill see what ive got left next home time....the last one before the g2g.

and hey, why are you worried about being embarrassed? You had yours open, not even being functional. lol, i kept mine hidden, and it did at least make noise.(for some reason it seemed like just noise on the way home). LOL, 36g said i should have opened it up, she seemed to think my install would have shown well. but then again, she did the carpet work.


----------



## Lorin

Im with Jason. I am still building my "pile of goods" and waiting for the pieces to arrive, etc., before gutting the vehicle. Im hoping to do it once, but my patience is starting to waver.


----------



## trebor

I've got a tuning delimma, given a choice would you tune midbass where it sounds 'right', but is clearly noticeable, or tone it down and have the full spectrum sound small, thin & bright? What are your preferences?

I'm hoping to work out something in-between the two but not sure if I can pull it off before our meet.


----------



## highly

When you say "but clearly noticeable" do you mean 'localizable"?


----------



## trebor

highly said:


> When you say "but clearly noticeable" do you mean 'localizable"?


Yes, definitely. It's localizable but not necessarily 'clearly' localizable. The range is less than an octave, 100-160.

Another thought that just struck me is the problem might be due to my front stage. My horns are in but not permanently mounted and aren't aimed yet, the front stage is way off right now. At this time the passenger side sounds better than the drivers, I need to listen from that side and see if the problem is still there.


----------



## highly

Don't mind me. I'm laughing _with _you 
Best I can tell you based on what you are doing there is that you need to get the passband as low and clean as possible. Smooth is the name of the game. The install has to be built like a tank as any rattle or buzz is going to ruin it. Third, time align using your sub as your first reference point (0ms) followed by your right horn, then the right midbass. Expect those midbass to have a lot of time applied to them by the time you're done. Don't stop adding until you hear the midbass meet up with the horn. Once you have the _left _stage set up, then start adding time to both midbass equally until you hear the stage start to _rise_. That's the point at which they really move out in front of you. If they aren't out front at that point they aren't going to be.

100-160? Really? What are your horns covering?!


----------



## trebor

highly said:


> 100-160? Really? What are your horns covering?!


Crossovers at 800Hz & 80Hz.


----------



## highly

OK, you're going to have to remind me what you have going on in there because I clearly missed something.  I thought it was just the sub, midbasses, and horns...


----------



## trebor

Your right, five speakers. Crossovers @ 800 & 80. Horns cover 800 & up.

Sorry about the confusion, I'm trying to post while working. Lol


----------



## highly

I see. When you wrote "The range is less than an octave, 100-160", you meant that is the range at which you localize, not the passband of the midbass. Makes more sense now.

I'd have a hard time going thin to get around that. I'd be more likely to look at adding a forward midbass as an experiment to see if it helps. You knew you were going to have a fun time with your original plan and your range of concern is rather small, so it sounds like you are on the right track. Get the horns nailed down and centered up and then revisit the MB issue. We'll definitely take it for a spin come the G2G, and I am rather looking forward to hearing it!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

If given the choice I definately go thin on the midbass if it's the lesser of the two evils. Over the years nearly everyone that has been in my truck has said the midbass was a little thin. I finally did something about that and beefed my doors up to all but eliminate the buzzing. When tuning I get everything as close as possible with crossovers and slopes first with t/a on zero, then align one side at a time. All t/a does is adjust phase anyway for the most part while amplitude gives you your imaging. Some may disagree but this is how I was taught by the big boys of car audio years ago and things fell into place a lot easier when I grasped that logic. Then I center best I can with levels and eq on flat, then use pink noise to line up l/r eq. I use as little eq as possible to get the desired results to avoid phase issues caused by eq. If needed I'll do a little phase tweaking with t/a to polish it all off. This is my way and it works best for my install. If I can get good staging with stock locations in a Ram I must be doing something rightMark sure seems to like what I've done with his drivers and he's the pickiest person I've ever had the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## jowens500

I just turn all the knobs clockwise, the volume all the way up and hope for the best.


----------



## trebor

I running it thin for now, gonna give it a chance and see how I like it.



jowens500 said:


> I just turn all the knobs clockwise, the volume all the way up and hope for the best.


I like the way you think, simple, fast & best of all, easy. That's secret sauce gold!


----------



## trebor

Well, I let Jason (Jowens) hear it last night. He didn't complain TOO much about the 100-160 area, and most of his issues had more to do with my front stage. But, I was kind of expecting that. 

The real good came from having someone else have a listen and critique it. Jason's been my "go to" guy for this lately. It became apparent that there were some things I hadn't noticed, due mainly to me being so focused only on EQing, always tuning from the drivers side (it's a two seat system), and being comfortable there! Lol.


----------



## jowens500

The best part of last night was the spaghetti with hand made sausage. 

Your car is coming along nicely. IMHO, it should totally blow peoples minds!!


----------



## TrickyRicky

jowens500 said:


> The best part of last night was the spaghetti with hand made sausage.
> 
> Your car is coming along nicely. IMHO, it should totally blow peoples minds!!


Did someone say.... spaghetti?






Best part @ 0:14 :laugh:


----------



## jowens500

Mini meet at my house today right after the beat down of Texas is over. So, if you already know where I live and got nothing to do, come on over.


----------



## aho77

i wont be able to make it got a full install to do and a ac to look at


----------



## trebor

I'm in.

Already got things out of whack since you heard it last night Jason....lol. Not too bad though.


----------



## fish

Just got back in town from Dallas. How was the mini meet last night?

Rob, as you would probably guess, I'd go with more midbass presence & give up some localization.  I think it's more important to get the tonality right first, then get the staging cued in.

Speaking of getting things cued in, I'm gonna start all over with gains, xovers, T/A, & EQ to see if I can get some improvement here &/or there.


----------



## jowens500

It was only Robert, Darrell and me. We hung out until 8:30 or so.


----------



## trebor

Thanks, I'm still looking for the best balance between the two.

I totally agree Kevin, so proper mounting and aiming the horns arent at the top of my list. It's important to me, and I wish it were done already, but I'm more concerned about getting some of the other issues worked out first. 

As always we had a good time hanging out with Jason and JJ.


----------



## Lorin

Not sure if this belongs here or not, but I was able to find a good source locally for closed cell foam in OKC. Runs just under $6 per yard (36 x 60) for the 1/8 inch. they also have 1/3, 3/8, etc...


----------



## highly

Gipson trim? They also have Whisper vinyl...


----------



## Lorin

Yes it is Gipson, been using those guys for 20 + years now. If they dont have it, your probably dont need it. They also sell the "peel and stick" stuff that is supposed to be their version of dynamat. I was pleased with the ccf, picked up 60 sq ft of it.


----------



## bmwproboi05

I didnt know they had that stuff... man i might have to go back!!! but their is alot of things i need to get before i do that.... soo tempting


----------



## aho77

alright guys gals im already thinking of the next meet need some input on this it will be a meca show would like to know if just spl or spl and sql probly both but what we thinking on the date and some inpute some people said that the last show was way to formal also so that every one knows i already do shows for julian costumes they are a part of the wago tour they do a show here in the city usally 2x a year i will be making them a meca show from here on out the show this weekend is not going to be one just for fun but they usally do 2 a year at the fair grounds so thats 2 shows and i plan on doing 2 or 3 a year from here on out so would just like some input would like anyone that can to make it


----------



## fish

What kind of input are you needing?

Which show was too formal?


----------



## em_pleh

I think he meant the actual show he had... with the db meter. It didn't seem to formal to me. Julian does other shows outside of okc as well. Most of his shows are charity based. I usually attend many of his shows to show support. 

Jason I would have come out Saturday but I didn't know about it til today lol.


----------



## fish

em_pleh said:


> I think he meant the actual show he had... with the db meter. It didn't seem to formal to me. Julian does other shows outside of okc as well. Most of his shows are charity based. I usually attend many of his shows to show support.


This show was at Aho's?


----------



## jowens500

em_pleh

I guess shortly after that post us when the site got hacked or whatever happened.


----------



## aho77

ya the show i had the first one but ya their are 2 shows for sure that will happen one in okc at the fair grounds and one in atltis


----------



## em_pleh

Aho ... I may be going to the altus show with Max....


----------



## dh8009

Thanks Jason and trebor for taking a listen saturday. Went to Advantage yesterday and Chris got it fixed.


----------



## trebor

What exactly was the problem?


----------



## dh8009

trebor said:


> What exactly was the problem?


When I had it everything put in the first time I guess Todd used some wires from the HU to the LOC since its so tight back there. The extensions were connected with butt connectors and they were coming loose


----------



## jowens500

dh8009 said:


> When I had it everything put in the first time I guess Todd used some wires from the HU to the LOC since its so tight back there. The extensions were connected with butt connectors and they were coming loose


Hmmm, wonder why it only appeared with the Audison and not the PG, when all things else where equal?? Anyway, who cares as long as it's working right now.


----------



## dh8009

jowens500 said:


> Hmmm, wonder why it only appeared with the Audison and not the PG, when all things else where equal?? Anyway, who cares as long as it's working right now.


LOL. Yea its working now. That email from DIYMA about the Ti 1000.2 on ebay sure was tempting till i seen $700 for it. It would look nice besides my Ti 400.2 for the front stage.


----------



## jowens500

That would be VERY cool, but not very practical cost wise....


----------



## dh8009

I know. I think my buddy has one of the Ti amps in his Tahoe but dont know which one. I might have to sneak up to his job tomorrow and pick his brain about it. See if I can do some trading, lol.


----------



## truckerfte

My plan is to come down and spend fri night there. Any of you locals know of any live music events going on that night?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500

There's always something going on live music wise. What would you be interested in?


----------



## fish

jowens500 said:


> There's always something going on live music wise. What would you be interested in?



Whatcha thinkin'? VZD's?


----------



## jowens500

I'll get a gazette that week and see what's going on for sure. VZD's is always an option. Plus they gave good burgers too


----------



## truckerfte

Vzd? That's greek, right? Lol

I'm thinking some greasy blues bar....

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

dh8009 said:


> When I had it everything put in the first time I guess Todd used some wires from the HU to the LOC since its so tight back there. The extensions were connected with butt connectors and they were coming loose


If you want something to come loose and possible short out butt connectors are the way to go imo. Had too many of the cheapies fail. I usually solder or if I'm feeling lazy or it's hotter than hell out do the twisty crimpy tapey thing and havn't had any issues so far. That way if the crimp fails the tape will keep it from shorting out. Why do most of my installs happen when it's hot out? Oh wait, I live in Arkansas. It's ALWAYS hot here


----------



## jowens500

I can't wait until the 29th now. Looking forward to hearing everyones improvements from last time. I'm really excited about fish's car with it's MOARPOWERupgrade it received today. Better get busy with the retune


----------



## fish

jowens500 said:


> I can't wait until the 29th now. Looking forward to hearing everyones improvements from last time. I'm really excited about fish's car with it's MOARPOWERupgrade it received today. Better get busy with the retune


I got home & couldn't keep my eyes open. I'm dedicating all day Tuesday to tuning.


----------



## dh8009

Hillbilly SQ said:


> If you want something to come loose and possible short out butt connectors are the way to go imo. Had too many of the cheapies fail. I usually solder or if I'm feeling lazy or it's hotter than hell out do the twisty crimpy tapey thing and havn't had any issues so far. That way if the crimp fails the tape will keep it from shorting out. Why do most of my installs happen when it's hot out? Oh wait, I live in Arkansas. It's ALWAYS hot here


I can tell you it wasnt the heat but thats a story for a different time. Jason says it sounds good for what it is though and with my limited knowledge I can say it does. But being its on passive crossovers and not active there's always room for improvement.


----------



## jowens500

There is/was a LRx6.9 in the fs section here........ That's what you need. That and a bitone. 


"Audiophiles have lost out to audio files"


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

jowens500 said:


> "Audiophiles have lost out to audio files"


low bitrate mp3's ftl?


----------



## em_pleh

Well I get to crawl over the car again... getting another intermittent loss of sound on the driver side..... hopefully its just a loose wire.if that's an easy fix then I'll spend the day tuning. We have less than 2 weeks to the meet... about time for **** to start messing up lol


----------



## trebor

I bought a new super secret SQ amp to run my horns for this meet, I can't wait for you all to hear it!

Those of you who already know what it is, don't give it away....shhh


----------



## fish

trebor said:


> I bought a new super secret SQ amp to run my horns for this meet, I can't wait for you all to hear it!
> 
> Those of you who already know what it is, don't give it away....shhh


It's one of the sleekest amps I've seen in a while. 

That's all I will say Rob, I promise.


----------



## truckerfte

Lol mine is still scattered all over the shop. Box almost done, kicks and doors have speakers, amp rack half done, interior parts scattered all over the panhandle. And gotta get all back together by tomorrow afternon

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## aho77

well be nice to see everyone i haven't done much with my car besides being a bass head been building box's and playing with subs and anther amp i really don't know what i want to do been thinking of tearing down the trunk and doing something eye caching but dont know what to do been thinking of some 8s or 10s maybe some 6.5s idk i like the way it has been sounding and don't know what way to go


----------



## jowens500

aho77 said:


> It will be nice to see everyone. I haven't done much with my car besides being a bass head. I've also been building boxes, playing with subs and another amp. I really don't know what i want to do, I've been thinking of tearing down the trunk and doing something eye caching, but dont know what to do. I've been thinking of some 8s or 10s or maybe some 6.5s. IDK, I like the way it has been sounding and don't know what way to go


There, I fixed that rambling mumbo jumbo where people can read it. 

My Civic will not be done for this one either. I'll probably just wait until next year to start working on it


----------



## bmwproboi05

I still havent got anywhere with my car still...


----------



## TrickyRicky

I hope I can make this one. I haven't work for 7 weeks and it sucks. I wish I could do some fixing on the car but it sucks when your in apartments and have neighbors that are always looking.

Where is this one going to be held at?


----------



## trebor

Jason, you ain't right. Lol

You forgot the "." at the end of the Mumbo jumbo.


----------



## fish

TrickyRicky said:


> I hope I can make this one. I haven't work for 7 weeks and it sucks. I wish I could do some fixing on the car but it sucks when your in apartments and have neighbors that are always looking.
> 
> Where is this one going to be held at?


I feel ya there. I can't do **** in my apartment parking lot. I'm scared to open up the trunk all the way.

The meet's gonna be at Aho's just south of Guthrie off Seward road.


----------



## truckerfte

Maybe a few more hours and ill have the jeep done. Course, that's what I thought 2 days ago

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor

truckerfte said:


> Maybe a few more hours and ill have the jeep done. Course, that's what I thought 2 days ago
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


So maybe by this weekend, and you get a week for some tuning. Keep it up.


----------



## em_pleh

Made some more progress on my setup.


----------



## truckerfte

trebor said:


> So maybe by this weekend, and you get a week for some tuning. Keep it up.



i wish, i most likely go back out this afternoon. So what i have done is what i bring. The install is done, except for correcting the mistakes made from trying to wire crap up with 7 hours sleep in the last three days. I was a little disappointed that the installer doing my woodwork didnt get started till the morning i was supposed to pick it up. So i ended up doing most of my work around him at his shop. It was pretty cool of him to let me do it there. And the box/rack does look good. I had him cut me the base of the rack early on, and sat back in the corner working on it while he went about doing his thing. 

There is a learning curve to using the ms8, and i doubt i will have it dialed in by the 29th. But i certainly will have a setup worthy of opening the hatch i think.

heres a little taste, im just too tired to update my log right now.


----------



## highly

I have quite a bit of experience with the MS-8 and would be happy to help you dial in that initial tune. Bring whatcha got and we'll make it happen.

-Todd


----------



## truckerfte

thanks...appreciate it


----------



## highly

That's what these little get togethers are all about, man! That and talking smack, of course... 

Looking forward to a relaxing time hanging out and BSing!

-T


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

highly said:


> That's what these little get togethers are all about, man! That and talking smack, of course...
> 
> Looking forward to a relaxing time hanging out and BSing!
> 
> -T


I look forward to meeting you and hearing your system. Erin said you're good people and his word is gold to me. Have your street tune within easy reach too. Almost every HAT install I've heard has been a competition tune. The first one I heard back in 06 blew me away with the original L1's, L3's, and mb quart midbasses. Also had dc ref amps and original IDQ 12's. Street tune vs comp tune can be the difference between pleasing and "wtf". I feel that if someone is going to showcase their setup it should be with a tune that will leave them wanting more. Mine is tuned for equal loudness to the human ears so might be a little hot in some areas if you're used to the rta flat sound.


----------



## highly

Well, ask Erin about the car now that he's actually _heard _ it. Even in competition trim, this isn't what you expect


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

When you listen to mine see if you can tell where my subs and midbass are crossedRumor has it I'm running similar subs to the ones with the Zuki badge and we all know how good those are. They're just tweaked to be used in crazy small boxes and at only .5 sealed each my qtc is in the .5 rangeNo cone ringing or droning going on hereSucks when I wanna pound the pavement tho but that's what the big honker of amp driving them is for


----------



## aho77

well may not be much but got web sight up and going Aho Audio, Guthrie, OK 73044


----------



## truckerfte

a couple cans of red bull and a little break, and i have music now!


----------



## Lorin

Your jeep amp rack looks great. Im anxious to see and hear it. I am about halfway into my install using an MS-8 and one of the Massive amps (n3) but havent reached the point yet to where I can actually fire it up. Looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## truckerfte

Lorin said:


> Your jeep amp rack looks great. Im anxious to see and hear it. I am about halfway into my install using an MS-8 and one of the Massive amps (n3) but havent reached the point yet to where I can actually fire it up. Looking forward to hearing it.


lol, maybe highly can put on an ms8 clinic for us


----------



## highly

truckerfte said:


> lol, maybe highly can put on an ms8 clinic for us


More than happy to help... for stereo tunes.  I never had any luck with a center channel, but I managed to sort out most of the big issues with staging and tonality for the MS-8 with a normal L/R setup.

Just let me know what you need and how I can help!

-Todd


----------



## trebor

Oh good, two MS8's. I can't wait to hear those.

What's your first impression of the new system, trucker?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

NINE DAYS AWAY! Can't wait to see old buddies again and meet new faces. Robert are you still with DD? I've put some serious thought into trying a pair of their 6.5" drivers in ported boxes for sub duty just for shock factor. I only need to go down to the low 30's. In the mobile environment it's hard to get audible bass lower than that anyway unless you pressurize the cabin with big excursion. The bass my ears can pick up is all I care about anyway. I love smaller subs and my dd experience in my own vehicle was a good one even though that sub needed a big box to sound right. It sure got the job done:thumbsup:


----------



## jowens500

Ben(em-pleh) has a single DD 6.5" ported in his car.


----------



## truckerfte

Needs serious tuning by someone who knows how. I tink there is potential in it in spite of my hack install. 

As it sits, bass is kinna muddy, but up front. Midbas is kinna weak. Mids are ok. Highs were sillibant, but pulling the gans cleared that up. The stage isn't very coherent and only mid dash high. I hope these are mainly tuning issues. This is with processor on. 

Defeated, it has a decent "street sound" . Midbass comes back, and it does decently with rap. No shaking or rattles, a full bodied sound to it. Doors vibrate pretty hard, but no rattles thankfully. But the stage collapses to somewhere inside the center of the dash. 

I'm hoping highly can show me the way. I've only had a couple of hours to mess with it, and won't be in it until the Friday I head out to the show. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

jowens500 said:


> Ben(em-pleh) has a single DD 6.5" ported in his car.


Think he'd be willing to let me try it out in my truck? After looking at the price one would suffice lol. Keeping up with my frontstage is the only output requirement. What size box and tuning?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

truckerfte said:


> Needs serious tuning by someone who knows how. I tink there is potential in it in spite of my hack install.
> 
> As it sits, bass is kinna muddy, but up front. Midbas is kinna weak. Mids are ok. Highs were sillibant, but pulling the gans cleared that up. The stage isn't very coherent and only mid dash high. I hope these are mainly tuning issues. This is with processor on.
> 
> Defeated, it has a decent "street sound" . Midbass comes back, and it does decently with rap. No shaking or rattles, a full bodied sound to it. Doors vibrate pretty hard, but no rattles thankfully. But the stage collapses to somewhere inside the center of the dash.
> 
> I'm hoping highly can show me the way. I've only had a couple of hours to mess with it, and won't be in it until the Friday I head out to the show.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


lol sounds like you tackled the biggest battle. I always get nervous when firing up a new install for the first time. I bet the trained ears of the competitors will have it sounding right before you leave.


----------



## trebor

Hillbilly SQ said:


> NINE DAYS AWAY! Can't wait to see old buddies again and meet new faces. Robert are you still with DD?


I'm still there Chris, it'll be good to see you again my friend. Those 6.5" subs are pretty crazy for their small size.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

For a good solid response what size enclosure do they need?


----------



## trebor

truckerfte said:


> Needs serious tuning by someone who knows how. I tink there is potential in it in spite of my hack install.
> 
> As it sits, bass is kinna muddy, but up front. Midbas is kinna weak. Mids are ok. Highs were sillibant, but pulling the gans cleared that up. The stage isn't very coherent and only mid dash high. I hope these are mainly tuning issues. This is with processor on.
> 
> Defeated, it has a decent "street sound" . Midbass comes back, and it does decently with rap. No shaking or rattles, a full bodied sound to it. Doors vibrate pretty hard, but no rattles thankfully. But the stage collapses to somewhere inside the center of the dash.


At least it's in and the fun can begin! Man I've been tuning on mine for weeks and weeks, and it's just now starting to fall into place, so I hope your not at all discouraged with these first stages.

I bet it's killing you that you won't get much time with it before next weekend. Lol


----------



## jowens500

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Think he'd be willing to let me try it out in my truck? After looking at the price one would suffice lol. Keeping up with my frontstage is the only output requirement. What size box and tuning?


I'm sure he wouldn't mind. Don't know much about the size or tuning, but it looks to be around a cubic foot or a little over??


----------



## em_pleh

Hey hillbilly... I have mine in roughly .78 cubics feet internal ... with a 3in diameter 10in long port.... u will be able to hear it in my car ... its mounted but I may be talked into taking it out and letting u hear it in ur car... im only using about 150 watts on it.


----------



## trebor

Hillbilly SQ said:


> For a good solid response what size enclosure do they need?


Well, I didn't really pay good attention in class so I'm not the right person to ask that, Lol. But I think they found they work best tuned kind of high-ish, somewhere in the 40Hz area. But don't quote me on that either...sorry.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

em_pleh said:


> Hey hillbilly... I have mine in roughly .78 cubics feet internal ... with a 3in diameter 10in long port.... u will be able to hear it in my car ... its mounted but I may be talked into taking it out and letting u hear it in ur car... im only using about 150 watts on it.


Hmm I think I could swing that size box with that tuning in my truck. If I'm able to sweet talk you into letting me take it for a test drive in my truck I have around 550rms at 4 ohms and 1100rms at 2 ohms. But truth be told I'd probably get a lot better idea on its capabilities in your install since it's had a chance to be dailed in. What do you drive? I'm in a Ram Quadcab.


----------



## azngotskills

IM trying my hardest to get off or switch with somebody at work....my request was denied FAIL


----------



## em_pleh

Its currently in my girlfriends ford focus. I am using a power acoustic 400 watt 2ch bridged... the sub is a duel 4 wired at 2 ohm. We could wire it at 8 ohms for ur truck. I do wanna hear ur truck ... I have a s-10 I am gonna do a system in and I need to hear a good sounding truck to see what to do in mine.


----------



## truckerfte

> IM trying my hardest to get off or switch with somebody at work....my request was denied FAIL


Don't you feel that? The little tickle at the back of your throat. I bet its a full blown cold by next weekend!

*waits for homosexual refrences to start*
Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor

azngotskills said:


> IM trying my hardest to get off or switch with somebody at work....my request was denied FAIL


That would be great if you can swing it, haven't seen you in a long while either. There looks to be a lot of diversity in the types of installs and personal preferences for this meet.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

em_pleh said:


> Its currently in my girlfriends ford focus. I am using a power acoustic 400 watt 2ch bridged... the sub is a duel 4 wired at 2 ohm. We could wire it at 8 ohms for ur truck. I do wanna hear ur truck ... I have a s-10 I am gonna do a system in and I need to hear a good sounding truck to see what to do in mine.


You can spend as long as you like in my truck. You do need to hear it with the Fi subs though. I like them a lot and they disapear into the stage nicely. And it shouldn't take but a minute to blend the dd into the midbass. Black Sabbath-Paranoid makes quick work out of getting the t/a set right.


----------



## em_pleh

Hillbilly SQ said:


> You can spend as long as you like in my truck. You do need to hear it with the Fi subs though. I like them a lot and they disapear into the stage nicely. And it shouldn't take but a minute to blend the dd into the midbass. Black Sabbath-Paranoid makes quick work out of getting the t/a set right.


Cool... I can't wait... my set up it a bit ... different... it blends well. Eq is decent and overall is pretty cool. I think it will turn some heads


----------



## dh8009

I cannot wait to see and hear some of these installs. Got me thinking for Christmas, Like Jason said, I need a Bit One and maybe that LRx 6.9.


----------



## jowens500

Next Friday at VZD's is a prog-rock band from Massachusetts called Elixir on Mute. I'll wait until the Gazette comes out next week and see if there is anything better to go see.


----------



## aho77

well so what do the number of people that are coming for sure was just wondering


----------



## TrickyRicky

Am getting a Twister F4 240 amplifier hopefully Monday. I could probably use that one at the G2G or just keep the LP 4503IQ installed. I never heard those Twister amps, but I notice they're sold in Germany and other parts of Europe (I guess since their made in Italy, or atleast thats what they claim).


----------



## trebor

I've never heard of Twister, it would be interesting to see.


----------



## fish

trebor said:


> I've never heard of Twister, it would be interesting to see.


Supposed to be pretty nice amps. I thought about buying one that was a 2-channel on here when I was gonna use horns.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Well I'll bring it to the g2g, I dont know if I can install it since I took all my tools (crimpers, allen keys, solder station, screwdrivers) to Tx last weekend. All I have with me right now is a bunch of wire which should be enought to install that Twister amp.

Anyone will let me borrow their tools at the g2g to install this Twister amp, inorder to compare with my LP 4503IQ? I'll appreciate it, lol.


----------



## highly

Post what you will need and I am certain we will have at least one set of tools for you at the G2G!


----------



## jowens500

The G2G IS at a stereo shop, so I don't think tools will be a problem.


----------



## TrickyRicky

highly said:


> Post what you will need and I am certain we will have at least one set of tools for you at the G2G!


Thanks, I think all that will be needed is: strippers (no not those kind, lol, wire strippers or a utility knife), allen keys and a phillips screw driver. LIke I said I have a bunch of wire and wont use any terminal ends like spades or forks, just straight wire to amp ( I know that ghetto, but I do have a bunch of terminal sets which I took to Tx also, lol).


----------



## TrickyRicky

jowens500 said:


> The G2G IS at a stereo shop, so I don't think tools will be a problem.


Thanks, and I appreciate it. Am selling the LP 4503IQ, so I hope the Twister amp can do good or just as good as the LP.

The f-ed up part about it is, that I just spend a little over 200.00 bucks on my car. The battery went out (and could not find the warranty from Autozone), transmission mount was worn out, both U-Joints where out (yeah I know, it was really bad, and sounded like it was about to break). So I had all that replace and now the car is running smooth. I dont have any income right now due to injury at work but will start work as soon as I get to Tx.


----------



## aho77

jowens500 said:


> The G2G IS at a stereo shop, so I don't think tools will be a problem.


ya i think i got you covered on the tools since their are like 3 or 4 tool boxs here so if i dont have the idk what to tell ya


----------



## em_pleh

So just to reconfirm ... when and where did we decide on breakfast Saturday?


----------



## jowens500

em_pleh said:


> So just to reconfirm ... when and where did we decide on breakfast Saturday?


Cracker Barrel on 122nd & I-35 around 7:30am.


----------



## em_pleh

Ok works for me


----------



## Lorin

im trying my best to get my install finished in time. hoping for some assistance as well. Mainly just getting the gains set and configuring my ms-8 for the first time. just need to finish working on my a-pillars. Guess I can install temporarily to tune even if they dont look good?


----------



## truckerfte

So does this mean 3 ms8 units in attendance?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## highly

Looks like i have my day cut out for me  It'll be fun to see how well the things I've learned transfer to three different environments. I'm actually rather looking forward to it!

-T


----------



## truckerfte

And ill be standing over your shoulder for all of them. My goal is to learn how to use the thing properly. The more I think about it though, I may have serious install issues. I rushed it too much. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## highly

We'll certainly address any install issues along the way, but if we can teach tuning of the MS-8 (and it actually WORKS), then it won't matter. You will be able to repeat the process when things do get squared away.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Am going to make it, I thought I wasn't because of me moving this weekend but I have to wait untill Nov 1st due to a doctors visit. I'll be there, just dont make fun of my set up, lol. I havent messed with it and pretty much gave up on it, lol.


----------



## truckerfte

highly said:


> You will be able to repeat the process when things do get squared away.


THAT'S what I want to accomplish at this g2g

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish

jowens500 said:


> Cracker Barrel on 122nd & I-35 around 7:30am.


Jason, I guess I'll pick you up around 6:45-7:00. I think it's about a 30 minute drive from Moore.


----------



## jowens500

fish said:


> Jason, I guess I'll pick you up around 6:45-7:00. I think it's about a 30 minute drive from Moore.


I'm taking JJ to her parents house and she's going to ride with her mom. So, I'll have the Accord. I may be a few minutes late to breakfast though.


----------



## TrickyRicky

jowens500 said:


> Cracker Barrel on 122nd & I-35 around 7:30am.


I'll try to make it to the breakfast for some coffee, if not I'll just show up at the shop. Am not too good at waking up early, not an early bird especially when I've been waking up at 10 for the last two months.:blush:


----------



## dh8009

I'm working friday night but I get off at 7 so I should be there at 7:30. If I'm not inside I might be in the truck sleep, lol.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll be there for breakfast for sure and if I beat y'all there just look for the white HEMI Ram with AR Game & Fish plates if I miss y'all walking in. I'll be hungry so don't mind my gluttony


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

dh8009 said:


> I'm working friday night but I get off at 7 so I should be there at 7:30. If I'm not inside I might be in the truck sleep, lol.


I work graveyard too 10-6 so know the feeling. That shift will make you crazy if you don't get enough sun during the day. Been doing it for nearly nine years. My vacation started yesterday tho so should be minty fresh


----------



## trebor

I was just thinking that there's not a lot of places to sit at Aho's, if you have a folding chair you'll probably want to bring it.


----------



## em_pleh

trebor said:


> I was just thinking that there's not a lot of places to sit at Aho's, if you have a folding chair you'll probably want to bring it.


Good call... if u have extra chairs, u might bring those for people who don't have one.


----------



## truckerfte

and i assume its the same spot as last time? 

im off, gonna burn a few discs off, catch a nap, do some laundry, and ill be headed out this evening.


----------



## Lorin

The weather is shaping up well for tomorrow. Highs in the mid 60's, winds at 5 mph, and no rain. Should be awesome. See you guys at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## highly

May or may not make it to breakfast, but I will see you at the shop for sure!


----------



## trebor

truckerfte said:


> and i assume its the same spot as last time?


Yessir.


----------



## SQ Audi

I will be there with the wife in tow. My car is apart yet again, so I will be driving the wife's Jeep. Can't miss us, it is the blue Grand Cherokee with the Scentsy sign on the back windows. 

Should be there around 12 or so. Gonna go mattress shopping tomorrow before coming out.

--Joe


----------



## truckerfte

well the jeep is loaded up. gonna go clean up, got a date in amarillo, then im headed out. see y'all in the morning


----------



## TrickyRicky

My mother is coming from Tx due to my moving and she's bringing the big truck to pack everything on there. Not sure if am even going be able to attend because she will be arriving between 1pm-3pm and I have to help my wife finish packing up in the morning.


----------



## jowens500

TrickyRicky said:


> My mother is coming from Tx due to my moving and she's bringing the big truck to pack everything on there. Not sure if am even going be able to attend because she will be arriving between 1pm-3pm and I have to help my wife finish packing up in the morning.


That sucks. I guess it was never meant for you to come hang out with us


----------



## TrickyRicky

jowens500 said:


> That sucks. I guess it was never meant for you to come hang out with us


Well how long are you guys gonna hang out, because this would be the third time I miss out on the g2g, and I really want to meet you guys. If my mother leaves at 3-4pm I can probably still make it to gutherie at 4pm-5pm. I know thats kinda late and it will probably get cold by then but if you guys still there I will still show up.

Or I can probably show up and hang out for a few hours until 12pm and head back home, even though I know wife doesnt want to pack by herself (I know I wouldnt, lol).


----------



## fish

TrickyRicky said:


> Well how long are you guys gonna hang out, because this would be the third time I miss out on the g2g, and I really want to meet you guys. If my mother leaves at 3-4pm I can probably still make it to gutherie at 4pm-5pm. I know thats kinda late and it will probably get cold by then but if you guys still there I will still show up.
> 
> Or I can probably show up and hang out for a few hours until 12pm and head back home, even though I know wife doesnt want to pack by herself (I know I wouldnt, lol).



Or... you could pack some tonight, & come hang out for a few hours in the morning. I'm not sure about everyone else, but I'll probably leave early afternoon to go watch the OU/K-State game at 2:30. But it also depends on how everything's going at the meet.


----------



## jowens500

fish said:


> Or... you could pack some tonight, & come hang out for a few hours in the morning. I'm not sure about everyone else, but I'll probably leave early afternoon to go watch the OU/K-State game at 2:30. But it also depends on how everything's going at the meet.


^^^^^^^^this
I'll probably only be around until 2 or so. Which is part of the reason for the early start time


----------



## fish

Everybody up!!??


----------



## TrickyRicky

Am up trying to do some packing without waking up the kids and wife is kinda hard, lol. Dont think am going to make it because my wife will get pissed if she wakes up and finds out am gone 30 miles away without helping her finish packing. 

Am sorry guys it seems again I fail to show up. This is the third time this crap happens, and to me. I'll be down in Tx on Nov 1st, my wife and kids are leaving with my moms to TX today so she can be at her mom's surprise party (she beat breast cancer) the party is today, hope she makes it on time.


----------



## truckerfte

Up? I've been at the barrel for like 2 hours now!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## truckerfte

Btw, its hard to nap with your foot wedged between the brake and accelerator to keep from kicking the kickpanels

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## truckerfte

And ricky, your wife is just gonna find some other reason to get pissed at you in the coming years. So you might as well piss her off by saying goodbye to your friends, log off and get your ass rolling!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## truckerfte

Finally, a familiar car pulled up. Guess trebor made it 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrickyRicky

truckerfte said:


> And ricky, your wife is just gonna find some other reason to get pissed at you in the coming years. So you might as well piss her off by saying goodbye to your friends, log off and get your ass rolling!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


Yeah its f-ed up when you drive from Armarillo and I only have to drive 30miles.

Dont know if all wifes are like mine, but once mine get pissed off at me she stays pissed off for a few days or untill I buy her some clothes or shoes. And I dont have any money for that right now so am trying to keep her as happy as possible, lol. 

Wife still hasnt got up to help pack. Am going to wake her ass up in few minutes to help me pack all this crap up.


----------



## jowens500

As usual, I had a great time today hanging out and talking mad smack with all of you. If you didn't get to make this one, you missed out on some really nice sounding vehicles. Here are the pics I snapped. 

Brian's Jeep



























Kevin's Civic


----------



## jowens500

Moar

Todd's V-Dub


----------



## jowens500

And some more. 

Lorin's Lexus



























My Accord




































Altogether there were 12 or so cars there. If you took pictures, make sure to post them. See you guys again soon........


----------



## em_pleh

I just wanted to say I had a great time at the g2g today. Hung out with old friends and met some new ones. I learned some new stuff as will. Thanks to highly for explaining some things to me. I also wanna say thanks to everyone else for opening up there cars and letting them play... hope to see everyone next time.


----------



## Lorin

Thanks to the many that helped me out, especially Ben. Finally got it going later in the day and played some more with it afterwards. That ms-8 thing is awesome for what I was looking for. Will still end up re-doing my pillars at some point, but for now it sounds darn good to these ears.


----------



## em_pleh

Lorin said:


> Thanks to the many that helped me out, especially Ben. Finally got it going later in the day and played some more with it afterwards. That ms-8 thing is awesome for what I was looking for. Will still end up re-doing my pillars at some point, but for now it sounds darn good to these ears.


No problem Lorin. Gonna have get with you and hear your car now that you spent more time setting it up. Im glad I was able to help you fix your problems.


----------



## SouthSyde

Looks like lots of fun guys.... ONe of these days, when school allows, hopefully us houston folks will make a road trip.


----------



## jowens500

More pics. 

Robert's Scion


----------



## jowens500

Anthony's Civic


----------



## TrickyRicky

Damn you guys would of made fun of me if I would of shown up. My car is not customized like some of you guys. My amplifier is just screwed on with no fancy position like some of ya'll.

My wife and kids are now in TX and am all alone. I miss my kids screaming and my wifes nagging, lol. Oh well am be down there in 2days.

Sorry guys for not showing up, I had to pack up. But I'll post pics of my amp and speakers, just promise not to laugh.


----------



## em_pleh

Hey trickyricky... I don't think jason got pics of my car but my install is ****. It sounds great just don't open the truck lol.


----------



## TrickyRicky

em_pleh said:


> Hey trickyricky... I don't think jason got pics of my car but my install is ****. It sounds great just don't open the truck lol.


Am the same way. I got components in the front and read, which kinda sucks when you have it faded to the front and the rear are useless. Am thinking about getting some 6x9 Tang Bang subs and put them in the rear (that way I can have it balanced) having voice from the rear just doesnt sound right, lol.

I did buy a new Xtant X2 subwoofer, which I doubt I will use, but you never know. I have a Kenwood KAC1023 that I plan to use for my woofer amp but that thing is big (20" long and about 9" wide). But heard nothing but good things about it, my dad bought it from a basshead for 60bucks, I think thats a steal.

I'll have plenty of time once I move to Tx, to do all this. I'll start a thread of my install.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm home. It was nice seeing old faces and meeting the new guys. I know what's going in my kicks when I decide to upgrade to the p99. If I can get halfway to what Todd has I'll be happyI doubt I'll ever hear a better car and the bar has now been raised.


----------



## truckerfte

i just walked in the door. 

and only have a couple of pics.

overall shot









dudes standing around









the ones...um...more in touch with their feminine sides may see this as a buffet








i tend to think of it as a dude bustin ass to help another dude out...nice

and a car tried to eat ts owner









i had a great time. Todd, your ride is as impressive as ****..and apparently some judges thought so too. But i guess that is expected from the guy with the quietest washing machine in town...Many thanks for the pointers

Robert, i really enjoyed the alternative mid placement in the scion. And your secret weapon completely threw me for a loop....i think you should ask for a sponsorship

Every ride i sat in gave me something to shoot for in my own build.

im going to bed now....


----------



## aho77

just want to say thanks to all who made it it was a really good time for me really different from the last one for me this was way more fun!!!!!!! 
and when we know more about when the next one will be we will post it up and give every one plenty of time to rebuild and come out and have fun 
and if need be we can work on it as well

THANKS AGAIN ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ErinH

looks like it was a blast. in for additional pics and member reviews.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

There was a mention of playing slots a couple times:laugh:


----------



## dh8009

Had a good time and heard some great sounding vehicles. Everytime I get to listen to you guys cars it just makes me think of the things I can do to improve upon what I have, especially after hearing Hillybillys truck. Hopefully next G2G I can have some processing to get it sounding good. Robert's Scion always makes me want horns and those tens in trevors Civic are nice. Nothing to say about Highly's car that hasn't been said. Ben's focus is always taking what you learn and apply it to what you have to work with.


----------



## dh8009

Next time I'll try to get some sleep because after about 11am I was running on fumes, lol.


----------



## trebor

I had an absolute blast, what a great day. 
Thanks Chris and Brian (Bryan?) for making the long out of state drives to come hang out. I had a great time talking to you guys and listening to your vehicles. You've both done an absolute great job on them.

Lorin, I only got a few mins in your Lexus right after you got the MS8 fired up. From what I can tell, it was doing a real good job, it was already sounding nice. It's pretty amazing how much it does, so quick. 

Todd, thanks again for letting me hear your car. It's a real treat to hear. 
There's not a whole lot I can say about how it sounds other than wow! I can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve in the future.

Bryan Manual, it's too bad your not more into SQ than you are because that Charger of yours sounds great, and talk about headroom! It's got some real potential, all you'd have to do is get a little more serious with the tuning. 

Oh and I'm pretty sure the word got around, but for those that didn't hear what my "super secret SQ amp" running the horns was, it's a little $55 Dual amp from Walmart. Sorry the stage in my car was so low guys, I built speaker grills the night before and that's what dropped it. I hope I can get that all sorted out before our next meet.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Just woke up from a recovery sleep. Thanks AHO and Jason for putting this on. Y'all's good people. Also a very special thanks to those of you have give me a hand and moral support throwing my spare on. That was definately a good call so I could burn it on home without worrying about the seal the nail was giving completely failing. I'll get it patched Monday. Full size spares FTMFW!


----------



## TrickyRicky

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Just woke up from a recovery sleep. Thanks AHO and Jason for putting this on. Y'all's good people. Also a very special thanks to those of you have give me a hand and moral support throwing my spare on. That was definately a good call so I could burn it on home without worrying about the seal the nail was giving completely failing. I'll get it patched Monday. Full size spares FTMFW!


I hate flats. I always carry a spare and a plug repair kit. I use to carry "fix a flat" but not to fond about it, I rather get the nail out and plug it up the right way and head to the nearest gas to air it up.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

TrickyRicky said:


> I hate flats. I always carry a spare and a plug repair kit. I use to carry "fix a flat" but not to fond about it, I rather get the nail out and plug it up the right way and head to the nearest gas to air it up.


Plugs wear out, patches don't. My tires are too new to be taking the easy way out and I sure don't want a plug failing because that has real potential to be a failure with no time to find a good place to pull over. This is the first time I've had to change a flat on my own vehicle since 01. If I would have been local I wouldn't have had to do it this time because the nail would have held air fine until I could get it patched. I've just always been taught to do things the right way whether it be the simple stuff or being somewhere when I say I'll be and not changing plans at the last second...or letting other people dictate what I can and can't do


----------



## truckerfte

i see what you did there.....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Thought you'd like that


----------



## truckerfte

have a feeling i wasnt the only one lol-ing


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Brian I see nothing but greatness coming out of your install. You have the install and gear to make it happen. Now you just need to learn the spidey trucks for the MS-8. Did Todd get a chance to do his trickery on it?


----------



## truckerfte

we worked with it a little. but it was pretty late, and i was blown out.(i was up close to 48 hours except for the nap that morning).

he did point me some directions to go, as well as a couple of install-related changes that should help. 

lol, the bottom line is, the ms8 isnt just plug and play. but damn it gives a good starting point to work with. 

what i found encouraging is that every set of ears that sat in the jeep heard the same things. that consistency in the group is very valuable to me. if everyone is pointing out the same flaws, then it really helps zero in on what needs to be fixed. And todd is VERY helpful in pointing out HOW to accomplish that. 

i do think there are a bunch of cosmetic changes i need to make as well. but that's the "easy" part.....


----------



## highly

I had a great time seeing you guys again and really, REALLY wish I had more time to demo everyone else's car. I always want to make sure everyone gets plenty of time to really listen to the car. I know for me getting into SQ my biggest hurdle was understanding what it was that I was chasing. I'd go to shows and the judge would say things like 'the midbass leaves me wanting more' or 'it lacks realism' or 'the stage is closed in and lifeless' or, most often 'maybe you should stick to cross-stitch'. Now that the lightbulb finally came on for me and I have the car sounding the way I think it's supposed to, I want to give everyone a chance at what I lacked - that is a chance to hear what it's supposed to be doing. It's a lot easier to recreate something you have experienced than it is to create a new experience (at least it is for me!). 

One thing I do want to say - just because I've managed to win a couple of awards and built one car that doesn't suck doesn't mean I know what the hell I am talking about. I don't have any magic up my sleeves and i don't know the answer to every problem, but I am willing to try my best for you even if that results in failure. I fail a LOT. That's how I learn what not to do! 

What I do know, however, is that I'd not have had any success at all if it wasn't for the awesome community we have here on DIYMA. Every one of you brings something to the mix with your experiences both success and failure. I really love the camaraderie that is shared by the members here and enjoy getting some time to hang out and chat. I really look forward to doing it again, but next time I'll be letting most of you demo the car on your own. I am bound and determined to spend more time listening and less time demoing next meet. I'd have done it this time, but I wanted to keep an ear on that midbass as I didin't trust it any further than I could throw it in its condition. I'm glad it held up through the show and everyone got to hear the car at its best!

Thanks again, and I am always available here if any of you feel the need to bounce something off of me. Special thanks to Aho Audio for hosting these great get-togethers and hope to see a few of you at the next competition! You guys certainly have the cars _and_ the drive for it! Don't let the Q die!


-Todd


----------



## Lorin

I managed to go from a really low, low to a decent high by the end of the day. After working so many hours on mine for the last 4-6 weeks, I was hoping to "plug and play." Although that didnt happen initially, it did happen eventually. By the middle of the day, I was frustrated and ready to just walk away from the car for a few weeks. With the help of the crew at this meet, I was able to maintain a little composure and finally get to a point that I was able to actually hear my "new" system. All that said, I was out in the car first thing this morning REALLY listening to different songs and looking into the "tweaks" that can be done to improve what is now there. Feel kind of like a little kid with a new toy now. many thanks all.


----------



## highly

Lorin said:


> I managed to go from a really low, low to a decent high by the end of the day. After working so many hours on mine for the last 4-6 weeks, I was hoping to "plug and play." Although that didnt happen initially, it did happen eventually. By the middle of the day, I was frustrated and ready to just walk away from the car for a few weeks. With the help of the crew at this meet, I was able to maintain a little composure and finally get to a point that I was able to actually hear my "new" system. All that said, I was out in the car first thing this morning REALLY listening to different songs and looking into the "tweaks" that can be done to improve what is now there. Feel kind of like a little kid with a new toy now. many thanks all.


Lorin-
Thought of something I would like you to try.
Go through setup and set the xovers at 600 and 6000. I know that seems silly high, but trust me. Then slide the seat ALL the way back and lean it back a little. You want to get as much space as you can from the front stage. Now do an acoustic cal and on the second 'look forward' prompt, look halfway between center and the RIGHT speaker. Finish cal normally. Then move the seat back to the driving position and have a listen. Let me know what happens. If center is too far left, rerun cal with the seat back and look a little further right. I'm curious if more sapce from the left driver helps things. I am thinking that you may be SO close to that speaker during cal that it's all but cutting it completely.


-Todd


----------



## Lorin

I will give it a try for sure. after listening to it a bit today, I think it is adjusting it to the point that it beams a bit. Had my son listen a bit as well (without mentioning anything) and asked what he thought and he came to a similar conclusion. I already "fabbed" up a couple of boxes to fit the mids to so that I can try different positions, etc., through the week. Im following your process of doing the positioning last, and taking some time to give it a thorough test before I build the second set of pillars. Wondering if I shouldnt use a lower (more normal) tweeter crossover point around 3500hz or so? Maybe I am trying to play the "widebanders" too high? If \ when setting the crossover at 600hz, should I go with a 6, 12, or 24 db slope?


----------



## highly

Try Everything!
For crossover points I had good luck with steeper slopes, but once you feel you like what it's doing, try slopes as well. I opted for higher xover points as those teensy tweeters probably won't be spectacular too low.


----------



## fish

I had a great time listening & hanging out with the "regulars" & the new faces like Chris & Brian (although you were there last time briefly, but didn't get a chance to talk to you).

Just from the initial setup of both MS-8 setups (Lorin & Brian) I was pretty impressed, but I do think the processor weakens the midbass response for my tastes.  Still, I may want to try one one of these days.

Darrell, when you get yourself a processor I think you'll be really pleased with the final result. Plus, they're fun to play around with. BTW, the guy's name with the 10's in the doors name is Kevin, not Trever. 

Chris, yours is dialed in really well. Vocals centered & drums well above the dash. But like I mentioned with mine having a widebander & no tweeter, I did notice it missing that very topend at times. 

Todd, I've never heard anything like it. The stage & everything on it was life-size. 

All you other guys I'm sure I will see you at Jason's in the near future.


----------



## dh8009

Thaks Fish for the correction. I was totally off with the name. I'm happy with it but I can tell a huge different that just an EQ can make just listening to Roberts Scion, trebor. There's definitely potential in mines I just have to get over wanting it to sound good in both seats. It's not like i sit in the passenger seat anyway and the old lady is always in the back with our daughter.


----------



## highly

Is there any way we could get a list of name: screenname: vehicle so I can keep everyone straight? I SUCK at keeping that straight for people I see regularly. I have a big circle with an arrow pointing at it with a label that says Todd on my bathroom mirror so I get that right _most_ days, but beyond that I'm pretty useless. Sorry.

I was asked so here is the track list for the disk that I demoed with on Saturday:

Dave Matthews Band - What Would You Say (Live @ Luther College)
Diana Krall - Frim Fram Sauce
Brad Apisley Feat Allison Krauss - Whiskey Lulllabye
The King's Singers - The Fighter
John Hammond - Get Behind the Mule
Nickel Creek - Speak
Apocaliptica - Fade To Black
Jim Keltner - Improvisation
Dido - The Day Before The Day
The Dynamics - Time Of The Season
The Singing Penguins - Lean On Me
George Banson - The Ghetto
Diana Panton - A little Girl A Little Boy A Little Moon
Monte Alexander Trio - Nite Mist Blues
Pomplamoose - Nature Boy

-Todd


----------



## eviling

highly said:


> Is there any way we could get a list of name: screenname: vehicle so I can keep everyone straight? I SUCK at keeping that straight for people I see regularly. I have a big circle with an arrow pointing at it with a label that says Todd on my bathroom mirror so I get that right _most_ days, but beyond that I'm pretty useless. Sorry.
> 
> I was asked so here is the track list for the disk that I demoed with on Saturday:
> 
> Dave Matthews Band - What Would You Say (Live @ Luther College)
> Diana Krall - Frim Fram Sauce
> Brad Apisley Feat Allison Krauss - Whiskey Lulllabye
> The King's Singers - The Fighter
> John Hammond - Get Behind the Mule
> Nickel Creek - Speak
> Apocaliptica - Fade To Black
> Jim Keltner - Improvisation
> Dido - The Day Before The Day
> The Dynamics - Time Of The Season
> The Singing Penguins - Lean On Me
> George Banson - The Ghetto
> Diana Panton - A little Girl A Little Boy A Little Moon
> Monte Alexander Trio - Nite Mist Blues
> Pomplamoose - Nature Boy
> 
> -Todd


my fav song i like to lsiten to latley is dave mathews band - let you down, i'm not sure which version i have might be a live oen idk, but the stage is just incredibly detailed and theirs just so much in the song, i love it  and its a great song.


----------



## fish

highly said:


> Is there any way we could get a list of name: screenname: vehicle so I can keep everyone straight? I SUCK at keeping that straight for people I see regularly. I have a big circle with an arrow pointing at it with a label that says Todd on my bathroom mirror so I get that right _most_ days, but beyond that I'm pretty useless. Sorry.
> 
> I was asked so here is the track list for the disk that I demoed with on Saturday:
> 
> 
> Diana Panton - A little Girl A Little Boy A Little Moon
> 
> -Todd



Here ya go:

Kevin - fish - silver 4-door Civic

And Diana Panton... such a sexy-ass voice.


----------



## highly

fish said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> Kevin - fish - silver 4-door Civic
> 
> And Diana Panton... such a sexy-ass voice.


http://www.dianapanton.com/

See also:
Renee Olstead

Summertime

^ She was 14 when she sang that song. If I knew a 14 year-old with a voice like THAT when I was in school she would have been dragging me around by the tongue from class to class. That girl can _s i n g_.


----------



## em_pleh

Ben- em_pleh - black ford focus(switching to blue s10 x- cab)


----------



## TrickyRicky

highly said:


> http://www.dianapanton.com/
> 
> See also:
> Renee Olstead
> 
> Summertime
> 
> ^ She was 14 when she sang that song. If I knew a 14 year-old with a voice like THAT when I was in school she would have been dragging me around by the tongue from class to class. That girl can _s i n g_.


Holy crap I didnt even know she sang, I only remember her from that TV sitcom "Still Standing".


----------



## trebor

Robert - trebor - Bluish Silver, Scion xB


----------



## Lorin

As to the ms-8 reducing the midbass, i am not so sure. It seems to me that it really makes the vocals shine, which may reduce the the midbass "feel." Still playing so take that with a grain of salt. when playing mine, the midbass is moving pretty good and making the door panel move a little. It just seems that the vocals are so much "there" that it is easier to miss. My idea of SQ has changed considerably even in the time since I started coming around. I used to listen to music with much more bass than I tend to see \ hear in the cars many of us have. 
As an example, Todd's car impressed me the most with the amount of actual detail throughout. I hardly thought of the midbass or sub when listening. I was more amazed when you could actually hear someone take a quick breath while singing, or the cafe diner in the background of another song he played. My attention was focused ELSEWHERE! Truly amazing, and quite a relevation. Almost like renting my favorite movie when it came out in Blu-ray to see the difference from vhs, etc...


----------



## khanhfat

I wish I stay in OKC a little bit longer to attend this meet. Good stuff.


----------



## dh8009

Darrell - dh8009- white crew cab Ford F-150


----------



## truckerfte

Truckerfte=Brian, white cherokee

And Todd, lock your doors....I'm gonna come wipe your name off that mirror and replace it with Jill. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorin

This might seem redunant. Lorin is, well; Lorin.
Im the one whose car was being worked on most of the day!
Like Todd, I hope to spend the next meet demoing more cars and getting to know the individuals there.


----------



## jowens500

Jason - jowens500 - maroon Accord


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hillbilly SQ-Chris-Sexy White HEMI Ram

Not the next gathering but the one after that I hope to have the system I discussed with a few of you going. I'll be working with Mr. Audible Physics himself to get it the best it can be. I'm also toying with the idea of going ahead and glassing my own kick panels. Also might see about an underseat sub enclosure too. I'm thinking a better box that isn't a crappy prefab full of leaks will sound better and do what I need it to do. Some of you heard me say that I didn't have good luck at all with the underseat box but it was a pos that I keep threatening to throw on the burn pile next time it's blazin. I've already gotten my feet wet glassing upsidedown on my boat so how hard could it be doing it right side up?


----------



## SouthSyde

khanhfat said:


> I wish I stay in OKC a little bit longer to attend this meet. Good stuff.


One day brother, we will make a trip to hang out with the OKC boys.


----------



## fish

SouthSyde said:


> One day brother, we will make a trip to hang out with the OKC boys.


That'd be cool! Or maybe we can meet somewhere close to the middle... like Dallas? I think that would be a very huge turnout.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

fish said:


> That'd be cool! Or maybe we can meet somewhere close to the middle... like Dallas? I think that would be a very huge turnout.


I concur.


----------



## jowens500

I'd think it would be safe to say, if we all meet in the DFW area there would be more cars than at finals!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

We'd need a big place to do it that's for sure.


----------



## jsun_g

Agree!



fish said:


> That'd be cool! Or maybe we can meet somewhere close to the middle... like Dallas? I think that would be a very huge turnout.


----------



## fish

jowens500 said:


> I'd think it would be safe to say, if we all meet in the DFW area there would be more cars than at finals!


That would more than likely have to be a 2-day gig.


----------



## truckerfte

I'm in.....already have changes in mind. I went overbord on subs....I want my cargo area back!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

truckerfte said:


> I'm in.....already have changes in mind. I went overbord on subs....I want my cargo area back!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


Get you a Fi x10 and put it in .25 sealed or if you want it heavily damped like mine .5 sealed

Did you ever get your stage to come off the floor? Got to thinking last night about it and have you crossed everything below beaming except the tweeters? If you only have one pair of drivers beaming (tweeters) that should be where your ears get drawn to. For a 5.25" mid you're looking at about 3500ish before they beam iirc. If your mids were aimed perfectly like Todds it wouldn't really matter as long as they play cleanly in their bandwidth.


----------



## Lorin

Come on Brian, time to do the install we discussed. Who needs a back seat anyway???
get a single 15, make your amp rack and gain some storage. Win, win. 
let me know if you need any help.


----------



## TrickyRicky

jowens500 said:


> I'd think it would be safe to say, if we all meet in the *DFW* area there would be more cars than at finals!


YES, atleast this fourth time/try I will have to show up for sure. I started unpacking and just got a little remodeling to do here and there.


----------



## truckerfte

Gawd you guys are killin me! I drove home from show, went 
to bed, got up and crawled back into the truck! So I've had about 5 more hours with it sonce okc, all driving! 

Hillbilly, todd gave me some pointers on some physical changes to make, mainly building some carpeted panels for under the dash to cut down on reflections. Then ill start playing around with xover points, as well as some spider man moves trying to find "that spot"

Lorin, you had me this[] close to chucking the back seat! But think I'm gonna use it as the amp rack its self. I'm thinking glassed in sub in the passenger side cubby in the hatch. 

I do have a couple sets of tbose peerless 8's coming. I imagine they will do a little better in the doors than the anarchys. Those guys really want an enclosure. Then robert has his mids in back, so of course I can't help but wonder "what if". 

I honestly don't know how much is going to actually get done before spring. I've got a hard-on for a house a cuple of blocks away. Its got a two car garage......and a huge shop across the road that goes with it. 

I need anothother 20k to get it, so ill prolly be balls to the walls at work til mid january......I think it'll be worth it
Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorin

maybe you can use the two anarchy 8's in a box for your subs?
wouldnt take up much space, wonder how the amp would do with them bridged. same cone area as a 15 inch sub
Food for thought. amps fiberglassed on driver side, subs on passenger side?
Just trying to help, hehehe


----------



## TrickyRicky

Lorin said:


> maybe you can use the two anarchy 8's in a box for your subs?
> wouldnt take up much space, wonder how the amp would do with them bridged. same cone area as a 15 inch sub
> Food for thought. amps fiberglassed on driver side, subs on passenger side?
> Just trying to help, hehehe


Really? Where can I find these magical 8" woofers that have so much cone area?

FYI: Surface area of a circle is 3.14xradius^2

One 8" woofer equals 12.25
One 15" woofer equals 49

Thats just by a circle not including the cone shape or the dust cap (which can also be figured out with formulas).


----------



## Lorin

I stand corrected, didnt really follow through with that. I would like to see an Fi sub in his jeep, I have the fi-x12 in mine and really like it.


----------



## SouthSyde

jowens500 said:


> I'd think it would be safe to say, if we all meet in the DFW area there would be more cars than at finals!




few other members on here live in dallas also... i think it would be a huge turnout also.


----------



## fish

SouthSyde said:


> few other members on here live in dallas also... i think it would be a huge turnout also.


Add in the few from Austin too!


----------



## truckerfte

TrickyRicky said:


> Really? Where can I find these magical 8" woofers that have so much cone area?
> 
> FYI: Surface area of a circle is 3.14xradius^2
> 
> One 8" woofer equals 12.25
> One 15" woofer equals 49
> 
> Thats just by a circle not including the cone shape or the dust cap (which can also be figured out with formulas).


Well 8 and 8 are 16, right?

Ya know, four of them would get me a 2 ohm load, and I do have an n3 in the pile o crap....anyone wanna model that up?

And I do think dfw should be a 2 day event....one for us, and one for bassholes.....lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Next meet one of you is getting one of my BASSHOLES stickers on the dustcap of your sub! Robert and Brian are the two I have my eye on


----------



## truckerfte

I'm thinking the guy with the big sub should get it....jus sayin...lol

*edit*
Ya know, I think someone needs to print up a bunch of "I'm a total basshole" stickers. Hand em out to those kids, and they will gleefully slap em on their rides...
Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## aho77

i would put one on my ride need to see about getting some okc sq nerds stickers made and have every one put one on their car lol


----------



## Lorin

Maybe we can do like camping areas and post a sign saying "no spl vehicles after 2 PM." I can actually appreciate the effort that goes into those vehicles, it just made any tuning near impossible. I would like to see about the possibility of small, fairly discreet stickers. I am still a little gun shy of the huge "steal me" stickers that everyone ran in the 80's.


----------



## fish

Lorin said:


> Maybe we can do like camping areas and post a sign saying "no spl vehicles after 2 PM." I can actually appreciate the effort that goes into those vehicles, it just made any tuning near impossible. I would like to see about the possibility of small, fairly discreet stickers. I am still a little gun shy of the huge "steal me" stickers that everyone ran in the 80's.




Lorin,

Don't forget to call me on your lunch break today. I'll be around just kinda hangin' out. 

How's the tuning process going BTW?


----------



## Lorin

The tuning is going well, although that usually leads to more work, etc... Spent a fair amount of time reading, emailing, corresponding, etc., and subsequently playing with positioning speakers in different spots to find the best location. Think I have it narrowed down fairly well, just need to redo my pillars. Have been getting some good advice, etc,. from members here.


----------



## aho77

ya a small sticker that is 
lorin your pillers will look really good once we cover them they are starting to come around really nice and they are solid i dont think they will be going any where


----------



## TrickyRicky

Okay so I just install two 12" woofers in my car. I think I got it turned up a little too high because my ears have been feeling different and weird. I use to listed to loud bass back 5 or so years ago and now after so many years, I think my ears are not custom to loud bass.

Anyone had the same ear problems? Am concerned because if my ears hurt am pretty sure something is not right.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

You're getting old! Seriously, distortion can cause ear fatigue.


----------



## ousooner2

Hey guys, pretty bummed I missed the meet on the 29th. I had something for school on that day that came up so hopefully I can catch the next one. My mb quart q4.150 also went poof on me a few days before the 29th so I would have been no good to listen to. I've got the amp in my sig coming and instead of the RK6's active, I'll be running the ID cxs62 v.2's (2ohm) active. Anyways, I'll be setting this up hopefully this weekend and next week I'll get into doing RTA for the first time and using 3sixty.2 EQ to dial it all in. Might try a house curve or something first. Who knows. 

Hope to hear some of you all's cars soon though. I need a direction for SQ and would like to hear how mine sounds to you all


----------



## TrickyRicky

Hillbilly SQ said:


> You're getting old! Seriously, distortion can cause ear fatigue.


Actually the bass (low frequency) sounds really good. Its not distorted or clipping. It hurts after I get out of the car, while am in the car it feels weird. I remember being able to turn up all the bass and no pain or weird feelings.

Its like my ears pop, like when your riding on the hi-way and traveling fast.

My lowpass cut off is at 90hz on my amp. I dont have a subsonic filter but thinking about it. Dont know if thats the problem.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Did you check your flux capacitor? Those things can get finnicky with the space time continueum.


----------



## fish

TrickyRicky said:


> Actually the bass (low frequency) sounds really good. Its not distorted or clipping. It hurts after I get out of the car, while am in the car it feels weird. I remember being able to turn up all the bass and no pain or weird feelings.
> 
> Its like my ears pop, like when your riding on the hi-way and traveling fast.
> 
> My lowpass cut off is at 90hz on my amp. I dont have a subsonic filter but thinking about it. Dont know if thats the problem.



You're not stopped up or have a cold do you? I can't even listen to music when I have these issues.


----------



## jowens500

TrickyRicky said:


> Actually the bass (low frequency) sounds really good. Its not distorted or clipping. It hurts after I get out of the car, while am in the car it feels weird. I remember being able to turn up all the bass and no pain or weird feelings.
> 
> Its like my ears pop, like when your riding on the hi-way and traveling fast.
> 
> My lowpass cut off is at 90hz on my amp. I dont have a subsonic filter but thinking about it. Dont know if thats the problem.


Maybe when you fell off that ladder and broke your arm, it could have messed up your equilibrium too


----------



## TrickyRicky

fish said:


> You're not stopped up or have a cold do you? I can't even listen to music when I have these issues.


Funny you say that because lately I've had a cold and a runny nose.


----------



## fish

TrickyRicky said:


> Funny you say that because lately I've had a cold and a runny nose.



I bet that's the culprit! Once your symptoms clear up I'm sure your sound will be back to normal... I hope.


----------



## aho77

hey lorin i forgot to save your number but your pillers will be ready to rap today after i get some sanding done on them didnt know if you wanted to come out this weekend or not i know tuesday i will be busy all day starting a new day job


----------



## ousooner2

Are any of you good at RTA or can you do it?? I'd like to do RTA and figure out all my EQ and Time Alignment as I'm just doing it by ear right now. I've got all this equipment and I feel like I need some experts.

Located in Norman


----------



## aho77

i was going to get the rta added to my tl and its really high to add it so my phone will just have to work for now


----------



## highly

ousooner2 said:


> Are any of you good at RTA or can you do it?? I'd like to do RTA and figure out all my EQ and Time Alignment as I'm just doing it by ear right now. I've got all this equipment and I feel like I need some experts.
> 
> Located in Norman


I'm a little confused about what it is you are actually asking here. Are you wanting an competition RTA tune or do you want to learn how to tune your car with RTA? 

Help?
-Todd


----------



## ousooner2

highly said:


> I'm a little confused about what it is you are actually asking here. Are you wanting an competition RTA tune or do you want to learn how to tune your car with RTA?
> 
> Help?
> -Todd


Either..anything..whatever! lol. I'd like to learn RTA at least, but also wondering if anyone locally does RTA's or knows the in's and out's & might want to help. I DL'd the StudioSix RTA on my Iphone4 so I'm searching right now to see just how accurate it is.


----------



## highly

ousooner2 said:


> Either..anything..whatever! lol. I'd like to learn RTA at least, but also wondering if anyone locally does RTA's or knows the in's and out's & might want to help. I DL'd the StudioSix RTA on my Iphone4 so I'm searching right now to see just how accurate it is.


It should be good enough to get the worst of the offenses out so that you can tune the car by ear with the help of the RTA. The RTA is just a way to visualize the way the car sounds; the good and the bad. Often the worst of the bad can't be fixed to good electronically, but it can be minimized with the help of your sound picture. 

The RTA is just an aid, not an end. 

Sit in the car, throw on some pink noise, and move the 'rta app' in a foot-square box where your head would be (you'd be in the passenger seat at this point). Those changes you see as you do illustrate the point. Every point in space has a different response. Which one is right? 

-Todd


----------



## ousooner2

Yeah I spent last night trying out the RTA and the SPL meter. Level match the mids/tweets and ran the RTA through some well recorded songs to figure out where some peaks were. Not sure how accurate the JL RTA/SPL meter app is though. I used the JL one for the spl meter but i think it might be qwerky. My right mid sounds quite a bit louder but it's saying it was a good 7-9db's quieter. 

I've got a tweeter hissing problem that I'd like to get figured out before I do a bunch of EQ. Still there with the tweeters muted from the 360.2. Gains are at like 1/8 on the SAX-100.4. I get a very weird whine through them too sometimes. Not alt whine b/c it happens while sitting still. It sounds like a 6-10kHz sweep in slow motion lol. VERY annoying with no volume on or little volume. Hiss is pretty much always there though.


I'll be in OKC this weekend if anyone wants to meet up and have a listen. I'd like to hear other cars too so I can get a feel for what's good. Haven't heard too many quality setups


----------

